# See Jane go launches ride hailing for women.



## observer

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/06/21/see-jane-go-launches-ride-hailing-for-women-driving-women/


----------



## UberLaLa

KekeLo Jbeck mehh Highly Exalted

Curious what you LAdies think of this new service?


----------



## Jbeck

UberLaLa said:


> KekeLo Jbeck mehh Highly Exalted
> 
> Curious what you LAdies think of this new service?


Most definitely will be signing up.


----------



## KekeLo

I'll be signing up, as well. I absolutely, love men, but I feel comfortable picking up women.


----------



## KekeLo

Connect4Uber$ Queenofthepak , and A.m.s , what do you guys think about this.

This company will be a success.


----------



## Queenofthepak

KekeLo said:


> Connect4Uber$ Queenofthepak , and A.m.s , what do you guys think about this.
> 
> This company will be a success.


I signed up for this just last week.


----------



## mehh

If it puts money in my pocket, then sure whatever, I'll sign up


----------



## mehh

I should come up with something like that. I would need money though for something like that. I am currently hating my job right now. I'm here now, sitting on the floor in storage room hiding from the cameras. Ugh should've listen to mom when she said to go to college 6 years ago.

Sorry for that little rant, just had to get it off my chest 

Back to work I go now.


----------



## mehh

Correction: I did go to college for 2 years but dropped out


----------



## uber fool

Maybe they should start an all white male rideshare
Also an all black rideshare
An all Muslim rideshare
An all christian ride share
ect you get the picture
Men,Uber,Lyft should slap these idiots with a nasty discrimination law suit


----------



## uber fool

When i am in U.S i


KekeLo said:


> Connect4Uber$ Queenofthepak , and A.m.s , what do you guys think about this.
> 
> This company will be a success.


This company needs a discrimination law suit, you cannot refuse service to one based on gender


----------



## KekeLo

uber fool said:


> When i am in U.S i
> 
> This company needs a discrimination law suit, you cannot refuse service to one based on gender


WATCH THEM GET AWAY WITH IT


----------



## KekeLo

mehh said:


> I should come up with something like that. I would need money though for something like that. I am currently hating my job right now. I'm here now, sitting on the floor in storage room hiding from the cameras. Ugh should've listen to mom when she said to go to college 6 years ago.
> 
> Sorry for that little rant, just had to get it off my chest
> 
> Back to work I go now.


It's not to late, you can go to school part time.


----------



## uber fool




----------



## KekeLo

uber fool said:


> View attachment 45766


NO, I'M TELLING YOU, I LOVE MEN BECAUSE THEY'RE MEN


----------



## KekeLo

uber fool said:


> View attachment 45766


That's too cute. I love it


----------



## uber fool

KekeLo said:


> NO, I'M TELLING YOU I LOVE MEN BECAUSE THEY'RE MEN


We love you women and dont mind providing a clean safe quiet ride to the ladies


----------



## KekeLo

uber fool said:


> We love you women and dont mind providing a clean safe quiet ride to the ladies


----------



## villetta

mehh said:


> Correction: I did go to college for 2 years but dropped out


Don't give up. Most Community Colleges offer certificate programs with courses that transfer for college credit, and a lot of their classes are available online. Get a certificate then get an Associate, and then work your way to the four year degree if you need it.

I'm of a certain age and most of the skills I have today didn't even exist when I was in college. I think the four year degrees are overrated, especially when half of the curriculum is a repeat of the high school curriculum.


----------



## mehh

KekeLo said:


> It's not to late, you can go to school part time.





villetta said:


> Don't give up. Most Community Colleges offer certificate programs with courses that transfer for college credit, and a lot of their classes are available online. Get a certificate then get an Associate, and then work your way to the four year degree if you need it.
> 
> I'm of a certain age and most of the skills I have today didn't even exist when I was in college. I think the four year degrees are overrated, especially when half of the curriculum is a repeat of the high school curriculum.


Thank you for the motivation


----------



## SEAL Team 5

observer said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/06/21/see-jane-go-launches-ride-hailing-for-women-driving-women/


Good way for a woman to dump her date. "Sorry dear, but I have my Jane coming. No men allowed. I'll call you tomorrow."


----------



## SEAL Team 5

observer said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/06/21/see-jane-go-launches-ride-hailing-for-women-driving-women/


So I guess it won't be long till we see Target Transgender Taxi.


----------



## UberLaLa

mehh said:


> Correction: I did go to college for 2 years but dropped out


I didn't even start college until I was 28. Loved every minute of it and the day job I got from it...never too late.


----------



## LADriver

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So I guess it won't be long till we see Target Transgender Taxi.


I'm starting a new ride share tomorrow. It will be called See Jane Transitioning to Joe Go. It will be only for women who are becoming men. Men that are becoming women are strictly not allowed.

It is illegal to discriminate based on Gender. A 1st year law student can shut this company down.


----------



## UberLaLa

LADriver said:


> I'm starting a new ride share tomorrow. It will be called See Jane Transitioning to Joe Go. It will be only for women who are becoming men. Men that are becoming women are strictly not allowed.
> 
> It is illegal to discriminate based on Gender. A 1st year law student can shut this company down.


Unfortunately, it appears you might be correct. This recent article about Chariot (women only rideshare service) shows that butt-hurt men are shutting such _safe alternatives_ down.


----------



## LADriver

UberLaLa said:


> Unfortunately, it appears you might be correct. This recent article about Chariot (women only rideshare service) shows that butt-hurt men are shutting such _safe alternatives_ down.


I got a reply from a member that said, "Chariot seems to be doing O.K. So are women's restrooms, women's gyms." etc. It looks like it got deleted. Anyway, here's my reply to the deleted reply:

First off, Chariot For Women has been rebranded as SafeHer. Nice way to get rid of that pesky and illegal "for" part of the name. There's also plenty to read on a UBERPEOPLE.NET thread titled Chariot For Women (only) that shoots down this business model.

Quotes from the following Link:

http://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/why-women-only-chariot-should-crash.html

"I doubt it will survive the court challenges that are set to come."

Regarding a 1971 lawsuit lost by PAN AM that only wanted female flight attendants because that's what customers preferred:

The 5th Circuit Court wrote:

"It would be totally anomalous (deviating from what is standard, normal, or expected) if we were to allow the preferences and prejudices of the customers to determine whether the sex discrimination was valid. Indeed, it was, to a large extent, these very prejudices (Title VII) was meant to overcome. Thus, we feel that customer preference may only be taken into account when it is based on the company's inability to perform the primary function or service it offers."


----------



## gman

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Good way for a woman to dump her date. "Sorry dear, but I have my Jane coming. No men allowed. I'll call you tomorrow."


Except men ARE allowed but only if they are with a woman who will vouch for them.


----------



## UberLaLa

LADriver said:


> I got a reply from a member that said, "Chariot seems to be doing O.K. So are women's restrooms, women's gyms." etc. It looks like it got deleted. Anyway, here's my reply to the deleted reply:
> 
> First off, Chariot For Women has been rebranded as SafeHer. Nice way to get rid of that pesky and illegal "for" part of the name. There's also plenty to read on a UBERPEOPLE.NET thread titled Chariot For Women (only) that shoots down this business model.
> 
> Quotes from the following Link:
> 
> http://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/why-women-only-chariot-should-crash.html
> 
> "I doubt it will survive the court challenges that are set to come."
> 
> Regarding a 1971 lawsuit lost by PAN AM that only wanted female flight attendants because that's what customers preferred:
> 
> The 5th Circuit Court wrote:
> 
> "It would be totally anomalous (deviating from what is standard, normal, or expected) if we were to allow the preferences and prejudices of the customers to determine whether the sex discrimination was valid. Indeed, it was, to a large extent, these very prejudices (Title VII) was meant to overcome. Thus, we feel that customer preference may only be taken into account when it is based on the company's inability to perform the primary function or service it offers."


Yes, then I found that other article that made me realize butt-hurt men are shutting down safe alternatives for women. And, still ask the question, why is it not discrimination to have _ladies _bathrooms, gyms (Curves) etc..?


----------



## LADriver

gman said:


> Except men ARE allowed but only if they are with a woman who will vouch for them.


Lets start with the word "Vouch": Assert or confirm as a result of one's own experience that something is true or accurately so described.

So, let's say Female Passenger A is picking up her boyfriend who's being released from Men's County Jail after serving time for assault and battery. She orders a SeeJaneGo for the ride home. Female Driver A asked Female Passenger A if the male she is with is O.K. to ride with since she's iffy that the pickup is at the Denny's just around the corner from Men's County Jail.

Female Passenger A says, "Yeah, He's O.K. (hiding the fact that he is aggressive and violent)" During the ride, the male passenger (who's tweaking off a meth withdrawal) gets irritated that the driver is driving to slow and using the wrong route (typical ride-share complaints). The Male Passenger leans over and smacks the driver in the head while Female Passenger A does nothing to stop him.

Vouch means nothing.


----------



## frndthDuvel

mehh said:


> I should come up with something like that. I would need money though for something like that. I am currently hating my job right now. I'm here now, sitting on the floor in storage room hiding from the cameras. Ugh should've listen to mom when she said to go to college 6 years ago.
> 
> Sorry for that little rant, just had to get it off my chest
> 
> Back to work I go now.


If your Mom said go to college 6 years ago, it is still not too late.


----------



## LADriver

UberLaLa said:


> Yes, then I found that other article that made me realize butt-hurt men are shutting down safe alternatives for women. And, still ask the question, why is it not discrimination to have _ladies _bathrooms, gyms (Curves) etc..?


Private gyms are allowed because they are considered "Private Clubs" who can pick and choose their members. Country Clubs (including all male clubs) pick and choose their members according to their rules and standards. Whereas, if you are offering/advertising a service to the general public such as ride-sharing, you cannot discriminate against employees or riders.


----------



## Vanstaal

LADriver said:


> Private gyms are allowed because they are considered "Private Clubs" who can pick and choose their members. Country Clubs (including all male clubs) pick and choose their members according to their rules and standards. Whereas, if you are offering/advertising a service to the general public such as ride-sharing, you cannot discriminate against employees or riders.


See Jane Go Club will solve that problem. Case closed!


----------



## LADriver

Vanstaal said:


> See Jane Go Club will solve that problem. Case closed!


Best of Luck! As we all know, UBER and LYFT's biggest problem is holding onto drivers. Passenger demand is not their problem. Otherwise there would be no Surge pricing (lack of drivers). UBER places hundreds if not thousands of driver ads on the very PUBLIC Craigslist website everyday. See Jane Go Club would not be allowed to advertise for drivers on a public website. How is SafeHer going to recruit and keep drivers? And only female drivers at that, which make up a small percentage of drivers overall. I'm all for safe rides, but this business model lacks staying power even as a private club.


----------



## mjhawk

This would be great, I would definitely sign up to drive if it came to Toronto


----------



## Bart McCoy

discriminatory fah sho
but doesn't mean women pax can't be headaches like some men are


----------



## tee hee

is this discrimination against men?


----------



## UberLaLa

LADriver said:


> Lets start with the word "Vouch": Assert or confirm as a result of one's own experience that something is true or accurately so described.
> 
> So, let's say Female Passenger A is picking up her boyfriend who's being released from Men's County Jail after serving time for assault and battery. She orders a SeeJaneGo for the ride home. Female Driver A asked Female Passenger A if the male she is with is O.K. to ride with since she's iffy that the pickup is at the Denny's just around the corner from Men's County Jail.
> 
> Female Passenger A says, "Yeah, He's O.K. (hiding the fact that he is aggressive and violent)" During the ride, the male passenger (who's tweaking off a meth withdrawal) gets irritated that the driver is driving to slow and using the wrong route (typical ride-share complaints). The Male Passenger leans over and smacks the driver in the head while Female Passenger A does nothing to stop him.
> 
> Vouch means nothing.


I have to agree with you that the 'vouch' thing is silly. However, the option for a female passenger to get into a car with a female driver has some merit and I understand the _need_ for such.


----------



## UberLaLa

LADriver said:


> Private gyms are allowed because they are considered "Private Clubs" who can pick and choose their members. Country Clubs (including all male clubs) pick and choose their members according to their rules and standards. Whereas, if you are offering/advertising a service to the general public such as ride-sharing, you cannot discriminate against employees or riders.


https://www.curves.com/


----------



## A.m.s

KekeLo said:


> Connect4Uber$ Queenofthepak , and A.m.s , what do you guys think about this.
> 
> This company will be a success.


Def signing up! I always get other woman that say they wish they had more female drivers


----------



## UberLaLa

tee hee said:


> is this discrimination against men?


Absolutely. Just like there is discrimination against them in a ladies room, all ladies gym, etc...


----------



## gman

LADriver said:


> Vouch means nothing.


That may be true, I'm just reporting how the company operates.


----------



## JimS

What if they are transgendered? If a woman --> man wants a ride, can he request based on birth gender? Or a man --> woman based on current gender? Or how about based on a man who feels feminine one day? What about that person that was just legally allowed to become "non-binary"? 

Just turn your car into a bathroom, and everything will be all sorted out.


----------



## Euius

> So only women can drive for Jane, and only women can hail a ride with Jane.


So very, very, illegal. Not even borderline "but we thought there was an exception...", it's blatantly illegal.

Gonna get sued into nonexistence within weeks.



LADriver said:


> Private gyms are allowed because they are considered "Private Clubs" who can pick and choose their members. Country Clubs (including all male clubs) pick and choose their members according to their rules and standards. Whereas, if you are offering/advertising a service to the general public such as ride-sharing, you cannot discriminate against employees or riders.


Those private clubs can also not discriminate against employees. Women's gyms have been forced to take male employees, and Augusta lost, twice, on employment issues before they integrated as a club. Once for not allowing blacks as non-caddies, and once for not allowing non blacks as caddies.

So "private membership" ride sharing or not, not allowing male drivers is illegal.


----------



## UberLaLa

If they were smart they would 'cater to women' - both drivers & passengers. Then the female passenger can _choose_ to cancel the driver if it is a male, until they get a female one.

Sort of the reverse of Uber today. The likelihood that a passenger will get a female driver are slim to none.

They should market to female drivers and passengers, while not disallowing the men.


----------



## Euius

They still couldn't market it as only female drivers, even if they grudgingly accepted men, and it's pretty silly to believe it will be a minority of men applying to be drivers. Almost certainly, it'll be the same makeup as Uber.

In fact, the whole "nudge nudge, cancel all the men!" if done as a marketing tactic would be *worse* than not hiring them in the first place. Both still being illegal, of course.


----------



## UberLaLa

Euius said:


> They still couldn't market it as only female drivers, even if they grudgingly accepted men, and it's pretty silly to believe it will be a minority of men applying to be drivers. Almost certainly, it'll be the same makeup as Uber.
> 
> In fact, the whole "nudge nudge, cancel all the men!" if done as a marketing tactic would be *worse* than not hiring them in the first place. Both still being illegal, of course.


No 'nudge nudge' needed....passengers can choose as they like now. A female passenger that _prefers_ a female driver now can cancel on Uber/Lyft until one pops up. The emphasis should be on recruiting more female drivers than male. Funny how not a single female on here is against this App.


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberLaLa said:


> No 'nudge nudge' needed....passengers can choose as they like now. A female passenger that _prefers_ a female driver now can cancel on Uber/Lyft until one pops up. The emphasis should be on recruiting more female drivers than male. Funny how not a single female on here is against this App.


I'm male and want a female driver.
However I'd be canceling for days trying to get one


----------



## UberLaLa

Bart McCoy said:


> I'm male and want a female driver.
> However I'd be canceling for days trying to get one


And once you did, she might just cancel you! lol


----------



## Chicago88

Who cares, another low paying rideshare company trying to steal as much money as possible before it implodes.... If I had to guess 90% of it's funding, management and technology people are men - total guess... But I'm probably not far off.

What makes this whole idea even more demeaning to women in general is a woman didn't even think of the idea of ride sharing ... It's just a blatant rip off of someone else's idea. These crappy companies do more damage to the image of women than any group of high roller male executives could ever dream up.


----------



## UberLaLa

Chicago88 said:


> Who cares, another low paying rideshare company trying to steal as much money as possible before it implodes.... If I had to guess 90% of it's funding, management and technology people are men - total guess... But I'm probably not far off.
> 
> What makes this whole idea even more demeaning to women in general is a woman didn't even think of the idea of ride sharing ... It's just a blatant rip off of someone else's idea. These crappy companies do more damage to the image of women than any group of high roller male executives could ever dream up.


Ironically, the one (Sidecar) that didn't _appear_ to steal did implode. The ones that do are still around.

It's the old adage- _Crime that pays is crime that stays..._


----------



## UberLA818

It's a great idea, but how long will it take Uber/Lyft to add a Female option onto the app so you can order a Female driver? They might as well add a Male and an It driver option to make everyone happy.

I believe that all discrimination is what keeps us from moving forward, we are a sue happy nation that gets nothing done but keeps lawyers in high demand.


----------



## Euius

UberLaLa said:


> No 'nudge nudge' needed....passengers can choose as they like now. A female passenger that _prefers_ a female driver now can cancel on Uber/Lyft until one pops up.


Will have just the same problem they would have doing the same thing on Uber.



> The emphasis should be on recruiting more female drivers than male.


This is 2016. You can't limit your application base by only posting it in the woman's dressing room at Macy's

First thing that will happen when this thing launches is a post _here, on this site_ and local men will start applying by the dozens.



> Funny how not a single female on here is against this App.


That's not relevant. It's an illegally discriminatory business. Such a business does not get to say "oh but the people we're discriminating FOR like it!"



UberLA818 said:


> It's a great idea, but how long will it take Uber/Lyft to add a Female option onto the app so you can order a Female driver? They might as well add a Male and an It driver option to make everyone happy.


They won't add it because both those businesses actually confer with lawyers. Even doing both would be illegal, so would advertising "you CAN cancel if you WANT to be a bigoted ****"

The best they can do is allow cancelling, and since the majority of drivers will be men (because all the worst jobs in the world are mostly men) it will be a lot of effort every single ride.


----------



## elelegido

uber fool said:


> We love you women and dont mind providing a clean safe quiet ride to the ladies


Lots of stereotyping there; the noisiest late night drunks _by far_ are women. The screeching/screaming etc from them is so loud I wear earplugs every drunk shift.


----------



## SCdave

mehh said:


> Correction: I did go to college for 2 years but dropped out


College is still there. Not all paths are linear.


----------



## d'Uber

I think this should be legal; but then, I would! Probably would even pay better, and no stupid "don't tip the drivers" bullshit.


----------



## Highly Exalted

Ii


UberLaLa said:


> KekeLo Jbeck mehh Highly Exalted
> 
> Curious what you LAdies think of this new service?


I heard about it on the news today. I pulled over and signed up immediatly.


----------



## Highly Exalted

uber fool said:


> Maybe they should start an all white male rideshare
> Also an all black rideshare
> An all Muslim rideshare
> An all christian ride share
> ect you get the picture
> Men,Uber,Lyft should slap these idiots with a nasty discrimination law suit


uber fool there are actually taxi drivers that will not pick up undesirables like blacks in America or Indians in england. You make jokes but something like Uber that creates incentives for you to pick up anyone is a great thing!


----------



## Highly Exalted

UberLaLa said:


> Unfortunately, it appears you might be correct. This recent article about Chariot (women only rideshare service) shows that butt-hurt men are shutting such _safe alternatives_ down.


I have been waiting for Chariot for Women. No wonder they never popped up! UberLaLa have you had luck contacting safeher? I did not.


----------



## mehh

Highly Exalted said:


> Ii
> 
> I heard about it on the news today. I pulled over and signed up immediatly.


Where exactly do you sign up ?
I couldn't find a website , thanks


----------



## Highly Exalted

mehh said:


> Where exactly do you sign up ?
> I couldn't find a website , thanks


mehh just Google see jane go and go to drive for jane. You just put in your name and number. The service launches in the fall!


----------



## Bart McCoy

There's a lot of men who would feel safer too if they had a woman driver!. But they are discriminated against being able to feel safer because of See Jane Go


----------



## Highly Exalted

Bart McCoy said:


> There's a lot of men who would feel safer too if they had a woman driver!. But they are discriminated against being able to feel safer because of See Jane Go


Bart McCoy I saw a report some uber driver chased a rider down for not giving him a big enough tip for returning his phone. Lol. Uber riding is a life risk!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

I bet you ladies will get more tips with this new service.


I wonder what size dress I wear... cover my balding head with a wig, blame the beard on being post menopausal...


----------



## Highly Exalted

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I bet you ladies will get more tips with this new service.
> 
> I wonder what size dress I wear... cover my balding head with a wig, blame the beard on being post menopausal...


Oh, heck yes! You bet we will! I actually have only had maybe one handful of male riders I would never drive again...and about as many female. I can't say what they did had anything to do with gender either.


----------



## Uberbrethren

mehh said:


> Thank you for the motivation


Hi Mehh, Take a local community college class in something that you feel you will like - no matter how sophisticated or unsophisticated - just something you enjoy...if it appeals to you, talk to you teacher and a counselor (they are good at their jobs) and see about charting some kind of course with respect to curriculum. It could be a professional trade (graphic arts, multimedia skills (editing), design, coding, accounting, nursing) or just general academics that puts you on track towards a different kind of degree. The key is to see if you like the environment when it is your choice, not when you are doing it at another's behest. One class - just a couple of hours a week kind of thing. Everyone you know is behind you!


----------



## saucy05

mehh said:


> Correction: I did go to college for 2 years but dropped out


It's too late. Just make sure you major in something that has demand.

*Edit* 
I meant *"it's not too late*". lol i need to proof read my comments before posting.


----------



## Highly Exalted

saucy05 said:


> It's too late. Just make sure you major in something that has demand.


mehh, saucy05 is right. The biggest thing with going to college is making sure you don't waste your time. My biggest regret is getting a policy degree instead of a law degree. I would be doing much better in the current economic climate with something more broad and timeless like a law degree right now. Make sure you do not waste your time with a degree that is not worth the paper it is printed on because of the school you go to either. Top 50 or bust. The benefit of a big name school is that companies recruit from them. That really is all they are good for, lol. In the end if you have some awesome skill and you can make money without a degree go do that. Plenty of people start their own business and make 6 figures with their street smarts and just have someone who keeps their books. Do you have some sort of side hustle?


----------



## Sydney Uber

observer said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/06/21/see-jane-go-launches-ride-hailing-for-women-driving-women/


Do Transvestites classify as women?


----------



## Highly Exalted

Sydney Uber said:


> Do Transvestites classify as women?


I don't know about a transvestite but a Transgender probably does or will soon.


----------



## mehh

Highly Exalted said:


> mehh, saucy05 is right. The biggest thing with going to college is making sure you don't waste your time. My biggest regret is getting a policy degree instead of a law degree. I would be doing much better in the current economic climate with something more broad and timeless like a law degree right now. Make sure you do not waste your time with a degree that is not worth the paper it is printed on because of the school you go to either. Top 50 or bust. The benefit of a big name school is that companies recruit from them. That really is all they are good for, lol. In the end if you have some awesome skill and you can make money without a degree go do that. Plenty of people start their own business and make 6 figures with their street smarts and just have someone who keeps their books. Do you have some sort of side hustle?


Thanks for your words 
I've been looking into some EMT schools. I'll see how that goes if I decide to do so. Yes, I have my day job, sales for a big cellphone company. Now I'm starting to dislike it. I realize only I can change that, thanks everyone for the little push


----------



## Sydney Uber

Highly Exalted said:


> mehh, saucy05 is right. The biggest thing with going to college is making sure you don't waste your time. My biggest regret is getting a policy degree instead of a law degree. I would be doing much better in the current economic climate with something more broad and timeless like a law degree right now. Make sure you do not waste your time with a degree that is not worth the paper it is printed on because of the school you go to either. Top 50 or bust. The benefit of a big name school is that companies recruit from them. That really is all they are good for, lol. In the end if you have some awesome skill and you can make money without a degree go do that. Plenty of people start their own business and make 6 figures with their street smarts and just have someone who keeps their books. Do you have some sort of side hustle?


There will be 50-70% fewer lawyers in 10 years. Unless specialised, it will be tough as process lawyer. that industry is being changed by technology as well.

http://m.americanlawyer.com/?slretu...-Dismal-Job-Outlook-for-Lawyers?_almReferrer=


----------



## Highly Exalted

Sydney Uber said:


> There will be 50-70% fewer lawyers in 10 years. Unless specialised, it will be tough as process lawyer. that industry is being changed by technology as well.
> 
> http://m.americanlawyer.com/?slretu...-Dismal-Job-Outlook-for-Lawyers?_almReferrer=


Sydney Uber I still would have been better off right now. I would have specialized and also done continuous education. Practicing law was a much better lifestyle fit for me. I was made for private sector, not public. :]


----------



## J1945

uber fool said:


> An all Muslim rideshare


The business would explode.


----------



## kes1981

While I wish this platform the best of luck, there's zero chance it will work. It's an illegal business whose foundation is based on discrimination. 

I completely understand the safety concerns of women who use rideshare; I feel a lot better when my gf has a female driver. However, allowing this platform is a slippery slope and sets a bad (illegal) precedent:

white drivers for white riders, gay drivers for gay riders, etc. Allowing a female only ride share means that other exclusions are okay as well. A white person can genuinely feel safer with a white driver, but not allowing other races to work or use a service is discrimination. 

Instead of perpetuating racism and sexism, ride share companies should be focusing on extensive background checks for both driver and pax. That's a rideshare company I can get behind.


----------



## KekeLo

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I bet you ladies will get more tips with this new service.
> 
> I wonder what size dress I wear... cover my balding head with a wig, blame the beard on being post menopausal...


I love you


----------



## UberLaLa

Highly Exalted said:


> I have been waiting for Chariot for Women. No wonder they never popped up! UberLaLa have you had luck contacting safeher? I did not.


Umh...I don't think they would sign me up....wait for it...

I'm a GUY lol!


----------



## Highly Exalted

UberLaLa said:


> Umh...I don't think they would sign me up....wait for it...
> 
> I'm a GUY lol!


Lol, thanks anyway UberLaLa I think I knew that but had a braingasm


----------



## Zoplay

Wow, it seems to be a great thing for women since they will feel comfortable when their drivers are also women's..This ensures their safety while they are going anywhere around the city.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

KekeLo said:


> Connect4Uber$ Queenofthepak , and A.m.s , what do you guys think about this.
> 
> This company will be a success.


Probably will. But since my ridership is like 75-80% girls/women. I see my earnings,... my have to quit.

Where do I sign up, any of them speak Farsi.

We can always start a Gay and Lesbein ride share right ? Great another Law suit.

ps, in my experience , women tend to be more jelly of each other than the guys. Let us know how your ratings work out.

Will the same 4.6 still be required ?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

UberLaLa said:


> KekeLo Jbeck mehh Highly Exalted
> 
> Curious what you LAdies think of this new service?


I find it ridiculous. They are making a business out of fear.


----------



## FAC

uber fool said:


> When i am in U.S i
> 
> This company needs a discrimination law suit, you cannot refuse service to one based on gender


uber fool, Why? What is wrong with women only serving women? Especially since there is a need for such a service. *In 2016 alone, 26 TNC male drivers were indicted for sexual assault against wome, while ZERO women have been accused much less indicted of sexual assault. *

You are also wrong that a company can't refuse service based on gender. Title VII of the Civil Rights Act lets companies discriminate on the basis of "religion, sex, or national origin in those instances where religion, sex, or national origin is a bona fide occupational qualification reasonably necessary to the normal operation of the particular business or enterprise.

I only counted the sexual assaults on women for 2016, but the list is long dating back to 2013. EVERY SINGLE INCIDENT THE WOMAN WAS THE VICTIM. Not one single report of a man being sexually assaulted. Then there is the list of MEN committing violent acts (not just towards women, but men too). Here is a link of the list of TNC male drivers being indicted for acts of violence, sexual assault, and other crimes. Notice not one indictment against a women. http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents

There is a need. It is legal. I can't wait for it to come to Denver.


----------



## FAC

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I find it ridiculous. They are making a business out of fear.


The fear is real. Just one case of sexual assault by a male driver is one too many. But the list is long of male drivers being indicted of sexual assault. I'm sure the list is longer, but there are women too ashamed, embarrassed, or humiliated to report such incidents. Furthermore, in this country, it's still very difficult to prosecute man for raping a woman. It's gotten better over the years, but not much.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with woman only service. I took home a stripper the other night from one of the high end stip clubs in town. The dancer was escorted to my car by two big bouncers, who literally opened the door and helper her in while the other stood guard. The bouncers record the license plate of the driver who takes the stripper home. The young lady is required to send the club manager a text while being driven home to confirm she is with a safe driver and again when she arrives home. She was so relieved to see me pick her up. I told her about women only service coming soon, she was thrilled and stated all dancers will likely only use that service so they feel safe getting home.


----------



## dirtylee

Men can't be drivers/contractors = lawsuit.
Men can't ride = lawsuit.


----------



## FAC

Bart McCoy said:


> discriminatory fah sho
> but doesn't mean women pax can't be headaches like some men are


I've had many women pax who are a pain in the ass. But I never felt unsafe. They never punched the back seat of my car, then punched his buddy in the front seat and then grab me. There are also ZERO reports of women drivers sexually assulting men, in 2016 alone there are 26 indictments of male drivers sexually assulting women. And those are only the ones that got reported.


----------



## FAC

dirtylee said:


> Men can't be drivers/contractors = lawsuit.
> Men can't ride = lawsuit.


Sure anyone can sue anyone in this country. But the likelihood of men winning their case is slim. Title VII of the Civil Rights Act lets companies discriminate on the basis of "religion, sex, or national origin in those instances where religion, sex, or national origin is a bona fide occupational qualification reasonably necessary to the normal operation of the particular business or enterprise.

Twice Hooters was sued by men, both times they settled. Southwest Airlines did lose to male discrimination case by not allowing men to be flight attendants. But here there is ample evidence backing up the need for women only service; the safety of women.


----------



## FAC

kes1981 said:


> While I wish this platform the best of luck, there's zero chance it will work. It's an illegal business whose foundation is based on discrimination.
> 
> I completely understand the safety concerns of women who use rideshare; I feel a lot better when my gf has a female driver. However, allowing this platform is a slippery slope and sets a bad (illegal) precedent:
> 
> white drivers for white riders, gay drivers for gay riders, etc. Allowing a female only ride share means that other exclusions are okay as well. A white person can genuinely feel safer with a white driver, but not allowing other races to work or use a service is discrimination.
> 
> Instead of perpetuating racism and sexism, ride share companies should be focusing on extensive background checks for both driver and pax. That's a rideshare company I can get behind.


I agree that ride share companies should be focusing on extensive background checks, but they don't. There have been too many incidents of male drivers assulting (both sexually and violently) pax and other innocent bystanders. And it is not illegal, under Title VII of Civil Rights Code under BFOQ.

The nonprofit organization "Who's driving you" has a very scarey list of deaths, violent assaults, sexual assaults, kidnappings, felons, and impostors drivers indicted for these crimes. Check it out. http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## Highly Exalted

FAC said:


> I agree that ride share companies should be focusing on extensive background checks, but they don't. There have been too many incidents of male drivers assulting (both sexually and violently) pax and other innocent bystanders. And it is not illegal, under Title VII of Civil Rights Code under BFOQ.
> 
> The nonprofit organization "Who's driving you" has a very scarey list of deaths, violent assaults, sexual assaults, kidnappings, felons, and impostors drivers indicted for these crimes. Check it out. http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


This is sick...no male ever tried to grab me though. I look like a hassle, and I am!


----------



## Novus Caesar

Can I create a pretty, hot, young, single or available girl-only, car ride service?


----------



## Highly Exalted

Novus Caesar said:


> Can I create a pretty, hot, young, single or available girl-only, car ride service?


I am actually waiting for Uber to create a dating service out of this. It is an obvious next step.


----------



## J1945

Zoplay said:


> Wow, it seems to be a great thing for women since they will feel comfortable when their drivers are also women's..This ensures their safety while they are going anywhere around the city.


How does it ensure their safety? A woman is still driving the car.


----------



## LADriver

UberLaLa said:


> https://www.curves.com/


Nothing in the ad for Curves says for women "only". It just states that the workouts are designed for women. And therefore men will avoid a workout that is not designed for them. It basically excludes men by suggesting that their workouts don't apply to men. It doesn't say that men are not allowed. But, a cab ride is non-generic. Anyone and anything (food, packages, pets) are allowed to ride in a ride-share, regardless of race, religion, gender, sexual orientation, and age.


----------



## LADriver

J1945 said:


> How does it ensure their safety? A woman is still driving the car.


My mom used to tell me this little joke in Spanish every time she could, "Una mujer al volante es un peligro constante." Translation without the rhythm, "A women at the wheel is a constant danger."


----------



## LADriver

A.m.s said:


> Def signing up! I always get other woman that say they wish they had more female drivers


When I worked in the limousine industry, there would be only 5 female drivers out of the 100 drivers on staff at a big limo service. The few females were excellent at what they did and usually received many customer request. Believe me, I took those reservation phone calls. But, I also learned that limo work was physically demanding. We transported music groups that traveled with very heavy equipment in luggage vans. A chauffeur had to load hundreds of pounds worth of equipment and luggage both at the pickup location and again at the airport drop-off. The females were definitely not assigned to these types of jobs. In fact, we had limo reservations from VIP executives that strictly ordered male drivers only. So, driving is not for everyone. And the heavy physical work of loading luggage usually caused our female drivers to quit shortly after being hired by me. So, ride-sharing is also about security. If I had to hire women today, I would only put them on the day shift. The night shift is unpredictable and dangerous.


----------



## Uruber

Look, I understand about the risk a women have being a driver o passenger, but isn't this Illegal in the States? you can't discriminate by gender, but beyond that, where goes all that of "women are totally equal and we can do anything man do"? for instance, what would have been the reaction of women if Uber and Lyft would have been lunched as companies that only man can drive? I am pretty sure that it would have been a big scandal right? I am really tired of this "equals" thing that only work when it is convenient for women,and my intention is not make anyone feel bad, but only someone that don't want to see this will not see it. And I know that most man will not comment on this because we don't want to upset women of course, most agree with this that I am saying but just don't say it in public.
All it takes is more companies like this Jane being only for women for man to have a movement in the future fighting for our rights and proving that we are equal to women and we can do anything they can....do you see the irony on this?


----------



## FAC

Uruber said:


> Look, I understand about the risk a women have being a driver o passenger, but isn't this Illegal in the States? you can't discriminate by gender, but beyond that, where goes all that of "women are totally equal and we can do anything man do"? for instance, what would have been the reaction of women if Uber and Lyft would have been lunched as companies that only man can drive? I am pretty sure that it would have been a big scandal right? I am really tired of this "equals" thing that only work when it is convenient for women,and my intention is not make anyone feel bad, but only someone that don't want to see this will not see it. And I know that most man will not comment on this because we don't want to upset women of course, most agree with this that I am saying but just don't say it in public.
> All it takes is more companies like this Jane being only for women for man to have a movement in the future fighting for our rights and proving that we are equal to women and we can do anything they can....do you see the irony on this?


In certain circumstances it is legal under the law to discriminate, read my posts above. Part of section VII of the civil rights code allows for BFOQ. Do you really think a company will invest so much capital to start up a business that isn't legal? I'm only guessing, but I'm pretty conifident they had a slew of lawyers confirm the BFOQ law would apply in this instance. I'm sure some righteous male who was never injured by the this service and nor suffered damages will sue them. But I doubt they will win. This service was created because of so many male U/L assaulted women (and others). Women have a right to safe transportation. So this company is filling the unmet need to provide the service.

Have you ever been sexually assaulted? There is no equality in those situations. Not by the perpetrator ant not by the courts. Perhaps if men would stop raping women there will be equality.


----------



## Euius

FAC said:


> *In 2016 alone, 26 TNC male drivers were indicted for sexual assault against wome, while ZERO women have been accused much less indicted of sexual assault.*


That reminds me, I should file criminal complaints against all the women who grab my crotch. Two or three every week.

Women are no less likely to harass, it's just that their victims are simultaneously less over-reactive *and* shamed when they do report.



FAC said:


> Do you really think a company will invest so much capital to start up a business that isn't legal? I'm only guessing, but I'm pretty conifident they had a slew of lawyers confirm the BFOQ law would apply in this instance


Except the service *doesn't* exist and nobody *has* invested "so much capital". It's some free media coverage from sucker media, and a webpage. I can do that for $5

Chariot got delayed, and I'm willing to bet money that the reason is they finally got around to consulting a lawyer who couldn't stop laughing at them.

BTW: BFOQ is not going to be successful here. Hooters managed that argument for their waitresses but _not_ their bartenders, host, etc. They won that argument for the waitresses by claiming that they were performing a sexual function, so good luck trying it as a driver.

Also, Hooters _cannot_ discriminate against people who walk in the door as customers, like this company will be trying to do. That's not a BFOQ under any circumstance.


----------



## naplestom75

FAC said:


> uber fool, Why? What is wrong with women only serving women? Especially since there is a need for such a service. *In 2016 alone, 26 TNC male drivers were indicted for sexual assault against wome, while ZERO women have been accused much less indicted of sexual assault. *
> 
> You are also wrong that a company can't refuse service based on gender. Title VII of the Civil Rights Act lets companies discriminate on the basis of "religion, sex, or national origin in those instances where religion, sex, or national origin is a bona fide occupational qualification reasonably necessary to the normal operation of the particular business or enterprise.
> 
> I only counted the sexual assaults on women for 2016, but the list is long dating back to 2013. EVERY SINGLE INCIDENT THE WOMAN WAS THE VICTIM. Not one single report of a man being sexually assaulted. Then there is the list of MEN committing violent acts (not just towards women, but men too). Here is a link of the list of TNC male drivers being indicted for acts of violence, sexual assault, and other crimes. Notice not one indictment against a women. http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents
> 
> There is a need. It is legal. I can't wait for it to come to Denver.


Ridiculous logic like this is why so many people have trouble taking the neo-feminist movement seriously.


----------



## Novus Caesar

Reminds me of when the government sued the last two all male public colleges in the 90's. The Citadel and VMI. The Supreme Court ruled in United States v. Virginia that because of their unique status, no all female colleges could compete with them. Thus they ordered that they take girls. We still have publicly funded all female schools to this day . . .


----------



## Uruber

FAC said:


> In certain circumstances it is legal under the law to discriminate, read my posts above. Part of section VII of the civil rights code allows for BFOQ. Do you really think a company will invest so much capital to start up a business that isn't legal? I'm only guessing, but I'm pretty conifident they had a slew of lawyers confirm the BFOQ law would apply in this instance. I'm sure some righteous male who was never injured by the this service and nor suffered damages will sue them. But I doubt they will win. This service was created because of so many male U/L assaulted women (and others). Women have a right to safe transportation. So this company is filling the unmet need to provide the service.
> 
> Have you ever been sexually assaulted? There is no equality in those situations. Not by the perpetrator ant not by the courts. Perhaps if men would stop raping women there will be equality.


Exactly!! that is my point, Man and Woman are not equals ,we are different in many many ways! the fact that man stop rapping woman won't change the fact that we are still not equal, and please don't get me wrong, I hate rapers as much as you do, as a matter fact I think that a person that has been proved that raped another one, no matter the sex of the victim, this animal should get his penis cut off and be put in jail with the most dangerous inmates for their personal pleasure, if you know what I mean. But that is not my point, women are beautiful and much delicate than man, they are weaker in body constitution but much stronger in their brains, woman can think faster than man,and can tolerate a lot more pain than man,and I can keep going an going on how many good qualities women have over man that make them different and no equal. My problem is that the whole " we are equals" movement is damaging our lifes in many ways, not only the labor one. Anyways I don't want to get that deep in a public forum, all I am saying is that it is unfair, like it or not,if all the companies must hire women same as man, but some can only hire women doesn't sound fair at all doesn't it? I don't think that is hard to see it.


----------



## Novus Caesar

So if I considered myself a transgendered woman just when I drive, can I work for them? Doesn't CA law prohibit discrimination on transgendered status?


----------



## Uruber

Novus Caesar said:


> So if I considered myself a transgendered woman just when I drive, can I work for them? Doesn't CA law prohibit discrimination on transgendered status?


Lol you know how transgender always said that they are the best of both worlds , well the way that society is going, soon the will also have the best opportunities on everything as well since they are both in one


----------



## FAC

Euius said:


> BTW: BFOQ is not going to be successful here. Hooters managed that argument for their waitresses but _not_ their bartenders, host, etc. They won that argument for the waitresses by claiming that they were performing a sexual function, so good luck trying it as a driver.
> 
> Also, Hooters _cannot_ discriminate against people who walk in the door as customers, like this company will be trying to do. That's not a BFOQ under any circumstance.


In this case women are performing a safety function. There is ample data proving that such a service is required. Even if BFOQ doesn't stand, See Jane Go could conceivably become a private club that women join to provide safe rides.



Uruber said:


> as a matter fact I think that a person that has been proved that raped another one, no matter the sex of the victim,


 Do you have any clue how difficult the court system makes it for victims to prosecute their assailants? The system is broken. According to the CDC, 91% of the victims of rape and sexual assault are female, and 9% are male Rape is the most under-reported crime; 63% of sexual assaults are not reported to police.The number is higher for men because of the stigma is even higher.



Uruber said:


> My problem is that the whole " we are equals" movement is damaging our lifes in many ways, not only the labor one.


 I share most of your positions, but the we are equal movement is based on equal pay for equal work.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

FAC said:


> Do you really think a company will invest so much capital to start up a business that isn't legal?


Uber?


----------



## MattyMikey

*WHAT HAPPENS IF A MAN HAILS A SEE JANE GO?*
It is unlawful for us to refuse service to a man, and Jane doesn't want to do jail time because horizontal stripes are not flattering. In an effort to stay out of the slammer and meet the needs of mobile men, while still keeping our promise of a women-driving-women service, we will work together with another popular ride hail service to arrange a ride for him immediately.

*He will receive Jane pricing and will use the Jane app to receive his ride.* Most likely he will be picked up by a man, as the majority of other ride hail services have male drivers. Sending a man to our competition? Oh yes we will. Why? 'Cause it's the right thing to do. (mic drop)

http://seejanego.co/ask-jane/#faq12

What would be interesting if Uber/Lyft were surging much higher, so a guy orders one of these, then they get stuck paying for the ride to Uber or Lyft and the male passenger gets a cheaper ride


----------



## MattyMikey

Novus Caesar said:


> So if I considered myself a transgendered woman just when I drive, can I work for them? Doesn't CA law prohibit discrimination on transgendered status?


See Jane Go drivers go through criminal background checks and a driving history review before being brought on board. Drivers must supply their licenses with their applications, and the self-identified gender on the license is all the validation the company requires. LGBTQ+ drivers and riders "will absolutely be able to use this service," Toonen said.

https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/21/see-jane-go-is-bringing-women-only-ride-hailing-to-the-west-coast/


----------



## Highly Exalted

Novus Caesar said:


> So if I considered myself a transgendered woman just when I drive, can I work for them? Doesn't CA law prohibit discrimination on transgendered status?


Transgender are the actual key to destroying companies like Jane and Chariot. Because Transgender is defined by how you feel in your mind rather than being post op it is a monkey wrench to the whole concept. You have to let men drive and ride because they can just say the feel like a woman that day.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

Will this company allow verified gay men to drive since they won't pose a threat to women?

Everyone deserves to feel safe but this whole startup implies that men are inherently untrustworthy. Why not focus on better driver training and attitude checks towards women. Don't punish an entire group for a select few. 

Also in my opinion this business will ultimately fail because if the concept is popular Uber can easily add the filter/option for female account holders to select female drivers only.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Will this company allow verified gay men to drive since they won't pose a threat to women?
> .


How do you "verify" a gay man, and why would that mean he wouldn't be a threat to women?

Check out the video made by Richard Speck in the pen, quite gay and/or transexual, and his claim to fame was a mass murder of nurses back in the day.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

I_Like_Spam said:


> How do you "verify" a gay man, and why would that mean he wouldn't be a threat to women?
> 
> Check out the video made by Richard Speck in the pen, quite gay and/or transexual, and his claim to fame was a mass murder of nurses back in the day.


This example was to illustrate a point of hoe ridiculous the idea is.

And I'm sure if I google I could find cases of women killing women, so what? These are extremely rare cases. You don't trust gays with women because of one case?

You see how stupid that is to label a group?

Instead of focusing on gender why not an app that specializes in safe drivers of any type?


----------



## I have nuts

JimS said:


> What if they are transgendered? If a woman --> man wants a ride, can he request based on birth gender? Or a man --> woman based on current gender? Or how about based on a man who feels feminine one day? What about that person that was just legally allowed to become "non-binary"?
> 
> Just turn your car into a bathroom, and everything will be all sorted out.


Yeah, what if a dude "identifies" as a a woman? Can he still ride?


----------



## I have nuts

elelegido said:


> Lots of stereotyping there; the noisiest late night drunks _by far_ are women. The screeching/screaming etc from them is so loud I wear earplugs every drunk shift.


Agreed, some of the foulest language I heard from a pax when I was driving came from women. Who they want to sleep with, who they've already slept with, so and so is *****.


----------



## I have nuts

Highly Exalted said:


> uber fool there are actually taxi drivers that will not pick up undesirables like blacks in America or Indians in england. You make jokes but something like Uber that creates incentives for you to pick up anyone is a great thing!


"Undesirables"?


----------



## I have nuts

FAC said:


> The fear is real. Just one case of sexual assault by a male driver is one too many. But the list is long of male drivers being indicted of sexual assault. I'm sure the list is longer, but there are women too ashamed, embarrassed, or humiliated to report such incidents. Furthermore, in this country, it's still very difficult to prosecute man for raping a woman. It's gotten better over the years, but not much.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with woman only service. I took home a stripper the other night from one of the high end stip clubs in town. The dancer was escorted to my car by two big bouncers, who literally opened the door and helper her in while the other stood guard. The bouncers record the license plate of the driver who takes the stripper home. The young lady is required to send the club manager a text while being driven home to confirm she is with a safe driver and again when she arrives home. She was so relieved to see me pick her up. I told her about women only service coming soon, she was thrilled and stated all dancers will likely only use that service so they feel safe getting home.


If you have to do all that just to get a ride home, then you might want to find a new line of work.


----------



## I have nuts

Uruber said:


> Look, I understand about the risk a women have being a driver o passenger, but isn't this Illegal in the States? you can't discriminate by gender, but beyond that, where goes all that of "women are totally equal and we can do anything man do"? for instance, what would have been the reaction of women if Uber and Lyft would have been lunched as companies that only man can drive? I am pretty sure that it would have been a big scandal right? I am really tired of this "equals" thing that only work when it is convenient for women,and my intention is not make anyone feel bad, but only someone that don't want to see this will not see it. And I know that most man will not comment on this because we don't want to upset women of course, most agree with this that I am saying but just don't say it in public.
> All it takes is more companies like this Jane being only for women for man to have a movement in the future fighting for our rights and proving that we are equal to women and we can do anything they can....do you see the irony on this?


Women only want "eqality" when it's to their benefit, other than that they're more than happy of hiding behind traditional gender roles if again it's to their benefit.


----------



## yoyodyne

uber fool said:


> Maybe they should start an all white male rideshare
> Also an all black rideshare
> An all Muslim rideshare
> An all christian ride share
> ect you get the picture
> Men,Uber,Lyft should slap these idiots with a nasty discrimination law suit


"Equality," said the ladies.
They keep using that word. I do not think it means what they think it means. What next? Ladies get discount drinks at the club on a "Ladies Night"?


----------



## yoyodyne

I_Like_Spam said:


> How do you "verify" a gay man, and why would that mean he wouldn't be a threat to women?


How do you verify a woman?


----------



## Flarpy

The main problem with the service (other than the potential discrimination lawsuits) are that women hate each other.

Every driver and passenger will have a 2-star rating.


----------



## Flarpy

FAC said:


> Sure anyone can sue anyone in this country. But the likelihood of men winning their case is slim. Title VII of the Civil Rights Act lets companies discriminate on the basis of "religion, sex, or national origin in those instances where religion, sex, or national origin is a bona fide occupational qualification reasonably necessary to the normal operation of the particular business or enterprise.
> 
> Twice Hooters was sued by men, both times they settled. Southwest Airlines did lose to male discrimination case by not allowing men to be flight attendants. But here there is ample evidence backing up the need for women only service; the safety of women.


Not gonna fly in any court in the land. There have been millions of rides given by men to women and you can count the number of sexual assaults on one hand.

Given my background as a lawyer, I'd bet everything I own that, given the tiny number of gender-based rideshare crimes, no court would allow discrimination against half the population (men).

The safety of women doesn't trump every other concern in this world. As much as you, as a woman, think it should, I'm sure.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Probably will. But since my ridership is like 75-80% girls/women. I see my earnings,... my have to quit.
> 
> Where do I sign up, any of them speak Farsi.
> 
> We can always start a Gay and Lesbein ride share right ? Great another Law suit.
> 
> ps, in my experience , women tend to be more jelly of each other than the guys. Let us know how your ratings work out.
> 
> Will the same 4.6 still be required ?


Women not being able to play well together is why they don't rule the world.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

kes1981 said:


> While I wish this platform the best of luck, there's zero chance it will work. It's an illegal business whose foundation is based on discrimination.
> 
> I completely understand the safety concerns of women who use rideshare; I feel a lot better when my gf has a female driver. However, allowing this platform is a slippery slope and sets a bad (illegal) precedent:
> 
> white drivers for white riders, gay drivers for gay riders, etc. Allowing a female only ride share means that other exclusions are okay as well. A white person can genuinely feel safer with a white driver, but not allowing other races to work or use a service is discrimination.
> 
> Instead of perpetuating racism and sexism, ride share companies should be focusing on extensive background checks for both driver and pax. That's a rideshare company I can get behind.


Better background checks would solve most of the issues.

But I'm okay with a double-standard in this situation as it is a public safety issue for women. I would not feel discriminated against if I was refused a ride by a female-for-female service. I'm not offended that I'm not allowed in ladies-only bathrooms.

I hope this new service is so successful that every college-age female rider switches over to them. Then I don't have to bother with them... making my driving experience much more pleasant.


----------



## elelegido

Uruber said:


> Lol you know how transgender always said that they are the best of both worlds , well the way that society is going, soon the will also have the best opportunities on everything as well since they are both in one


With Uber's continual rate cuts it looks like going transgender and then signing up with this Jane service is going to be the way to go. The operation would be a business expense and therefore 
tax deductible to boot. I see no downside.


----------



## rocksteady

UberLaLa said:


> Unfortunately, it appears you might be correct. This recent article about Chariot (women only rideshare service) shows that butt-hurt men are shutting such _safe alternatives_ down.


You need a "safe alternative" because men are inherently violent? You know there's a higher rate of domestic violence with lesbian couples than with heterosexuals? Were those suffragettes just a bunch of butt-hurt women or is it only discrimination when it affects you?


----------



## rocksteady

UberLaLa said:


> Absolutely. Just like there is discrimination against them in a ladies room, all ladies gym, etc...


False equivalencey


----------



## Euius

FAC said:


> In this case women are performing a safety function. There is ample data proving that such a service is required.


No they're not and no there isn't. Its fulfilling a desire, and pretending a fantasy is real.

_Diaz v. Pan Am. World Airways, Inc _stated quite clearly that customer satisfaction is not sufficient to discriminate.



> Even if BFOQ doesn't stand, See Jane Go could conceivably become a private club that women join to provide safe rides.


Private clubs still have to hire employees in a non discriminatory manner, even if those employees wouldn't be allowed to be members.

If this nonsense ever comes to SF you can be sure I'll apply. I won't shave for a week just to make a point.

And then I'll call my lawyer.


----------



## Highly Exalted

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Women not being able to play well together is why they don't rule the world.


I play well with other women. I love female friendship and working for and with women. However part of the reason I never joined the feminist movement is that there is no onus to work together or support each other. Imagine if the civil rights movement had been like that! So dumb. Even Malcolm and Martin and their wives were friends. The CIA had the infiltrate the black rights movement to break them up from the inside. The feminist movement voluntarily agrees to have strife. I refuse to join the stupidity.


----------



## UTX1

I'm trying to figure out how I can work this angle....

hmmmm ? It's been done before. I've got an idea....


----------



## Highly Exalted

I have nuts said:


> "Undesirables"?


Are you trolling? Playing dumb? "Undesirable" is in the eye of racist taxi drivers who have refused to pick up riders they think are going to bad neighborhoods for Decades!


----------



## FAC

Euius said:


> No they're not and no there isn't. Its fulfilling a desire, and pretending a fantasy is real.
> 
> _Diaz v. Pan Am. World Airways, Inc _stated quite clearly that customer satisfaction is not sufficient to discriminate.
> 
> Private clubs still have to hire employees in a non discriminatory manner, even if those employees wouldn't be allowed to be members.
> 
> If this nonsense ever comes to SF you can be sure I'll apply. I won't shave for a week just to make a point.
> 
> And then I'll call my lawyer.


Why would you do that? How are you being damaged by this service? What is this self righteousness need you have to to make sure such a service fails? If women want a service that only women drivers take them somewhere what's the big deal?


----------



## Euius

FAC said:


> Why would you do that? How are you being damaged by this service?


You might as well ask how women were being damaged by being excluded from the board room

It's discriminatory. Its illegal. That's enough


----------



## ImNotDrivingYou

Oh well, I liked female passengers because they were less likely to be drunk or annoying. Now they will flock to the Jane app.


----------



## yoyodyne

ImNotDrivingYou said:


> I liked female passengers because they were less likely to be drunk or annoying.


You've never picked up 19-yr-old ASU girls. They'll get your mind turned around real quick.


----------



## FAC

Euius said:


> You might as well ask how women were being damaged by being excluded from the board room
> 
> It's discriminatory. Its illegal. That's enough


It's one thing to be discriminated against in the boardroom. There they don't have to worry about personal safety.

Here, this is a service to provide women a safer alternative to riding with strange male. How many women drivers have raped pax? Zero. In 2016, there have been over 26 indictments for male drivers raping women. Thats about one rape a week. Then add the violent pax/drivers.

How many women paxs have you picked up that got violent and scared the bejuses out of you? I had one punch my seat, sucker punched his friend in front seat then violently grabbed me. Because of that incident, I won't drive downtown at night anymore where the money is.

How many women drivers have been indicted for non sexual violent assaults? ZERO. There is a long list of men drivers who have.

Why must men like you punish women for wanting to provided a service for women by women so they are safe? How does that hurt you? So what if it is discrimination. Does it damage you? One of the elements of any legal case is the party must prove they were damaged by the act. Regardless if the act is illegal or not, you must prove damages. (In civil system).

If you want to talk discrimination, try the court system. How often are women put on trial after being a victim of a rape, making the rapist seem like the innocent victim?

It's men like you that proves there is a need for such a service! Just another male who isn't happy unless they are dominating or controlling women. And will do whatever he can to ensure women are not allowed to operate freely without male involvement.


----------



## Euius

FAC said:


> It's one thing to be discriminated against in the boardroom. There they don't have to worry about personal safety.


Men are more likely to be the victim of violent crime than women are.



> One of the elements of any legal case is the party must prove they were damaged by the act


Discrimination does not need to have proven damages. Discrimination by itself is illegal, even with no actual affect. In fact, otherwise legal choices made for discriminatory reasons are illegal.

You're just another who likes the system working in your favor, and gets all pissy and moany when it doesn't. It's discriminatory. It's illegal. That's enough.


----------



## FAC

Euius said:


> Men are more likely to be the victim of violent crime than women are.
> 
> It's discriminatory. It's illegal. That's enough.


Yeah by other men!

In any civil case, you must prove you suffered damages or your case will fail and be dismissed.

Regardless if it's legal or not, you still haven't answered why you have this need to ensure the company fails because they are filling an unmet need to provide safer envoi meant for women?


----------



## Euius

FAC said:


> Yeah by other men!


Irrelevant.



> In any civil case, you must prove you suffered damages or your case will fail and be dismissed.


You are woefully ignorant about the law. Discrimination cases need do no such thing. Besides which, refusing to hire me based on my gender is by that fact alone damaging.



> Regardless if it's legal or not, you still haven't answered why you have this need to ensure the company fails because they are filling an unmet need to provide safer envoi meant for women?


I answered twice: It's discriminatory. It's illegal. That's enough.

There's a simple question to ask yourself, anytime you think it's "ok" to discriminate. Do you still feel it's ok when you swap the genders? Do you still feel it's ok when it's blacks instead? When it's gays?


----------



## Chicago88

FAC said:


> It's one thing to be discriminated against in the boardroom. There they don't have to worry about personal safety.
> 
> Here, this is a service to provide women a safer alternative to riding with strange male. How many women drivers have raped pax? Zero. In 2016, there have been over 26 indictments for male drivers raping women. Thats about one rape a week. Then add the violent pax/drivers.
> 
> How many women paxs have you picked up that got violent and scared the bejuses out of you? I had one punch my seat, sucker punched his friend in front seat then violently grabbed me. Because of that incident, I won't drive downtown at night anymore where the money is.
> 
> How many women drivers have been indicted for non sexual violent assaults? ZERO. There is a long list of men drivers who have.
> 
> Why must men like you punish women for wanting to provided a service for women by women so they are safe? How does that hurt you? So what if it is discrimination. Does it damage you? One of the elements of any legal case is the party must prove they were damaged by the act. Regardless if the act is illegal or not, you must prove damages. (In civil system).
> 
> If you want to talk discrimination, try the court system. How often are women put on trial after being a victim of a rape, making the rapist seem like the innocent victim?
> 
> It's men like you that proves there is a need for such a service! Just another male who isn't happy unless they are dominating or controlling women. And will do whatever he can to ensure women are not allowed to operate freely without male involvement.


Your entire argument is filled with flaws "so what" is not a defensive argument The argument "so what" is the admission of knowing one is wrong.


----------



## Rat

KekeLo said:


> Connect4Uber$ Queenofthepak , and A.m.s , what do you guys think about this.
> 
> This company will be a success.


Pretty sure discriminating on base of sex is illegal


----------



## Rat

JimS said:


> What if they are transgendered? If a woman --> man wants a ride, can he request based on birth gender? Or a man --> woman based on current gender? Or how about based on a man who feels feminine one day? What about that person that was just legally allowed to become "non-binary"?
> 
> Just turn your car into a bathroom, and everything will be all sorted out.


Uber's self driving car will bathrooms. At least the ones I call will be.


----------



## Rat

Highly Exalted said:


> mehh, saucy05 is right. The biggest thing with going to college is making sure you don't waste your time. My biggest regret is getting a policy degree instead of a law degree. I would be doing much better in the current economic climate with something more broad and timeless like a law degree right now. Make sure you do not waste your time with a degree that is not worth the paper it is printed on because of the school you go to either. Top 50 or bust. The benefit of a big name school is that companies recruit from them. That really is all they are good for, lol. In the end if you have some awesome skill and you can make money without a degree go do that. Plenty of people start their own business and make 6 figures with their street smarts and just have someone who keeps their books. Do you have some sort of side hustle?


I sell crack


----------



## Rat

FAC said:


> uber fool, Why? What is wrong with women only serving women? Especially since there is a need for such a service. *In 2016 alone, 26 TNC male drivers were indicted for sexual assault against wome, while ZERO women have been accused much less indicted of sexual assault. *
> 
> You are also wrong that a company can't refuse service based on gender. Title VII of the Civil Rights Act lets companies discriminate on the basis of "religion, sex, or national origin in those instances where religion, sex, or national origin is a bona fide occupational qualification reasonably necessary to the normal operation of the particular business or enterprise.
> 
> I only counted the sexual assaults on women for 2016, but the list is long dating back to 2013. EVERY SINGLE INCIDENT THE WOMAN WAS THE VICTIM. Not one single report of a man being sexually assaulted. Then there is the list of MEN committing violent acts (not just towards women, but men too). Here is a link of the list of TNC male drivers being indicted for acts of violence, sexual assault, and other crimes. Notice not one indictment against a women. http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents
> 
> There is a need. It is legal. I can't wait for it to come to Denver.


Not a bona fide qualification .....fail


----------



## Rat

Euius said:


> That reminds me, I should file criminal complaints against all the women who grab my crotch. Two or three every week.
> 
> Women are no less likely to harass, it's just that their victims are simultaneously less over-reactive *and* shamed when they do report.
> 
> Except the service *doesn't* exist and nobody *has* invested "so much capital". It's some free media coverage from sucker media, and a webpage. I can do that for $5
> 
> Chariot got delayed, and I'm willing to bet money that the reason is they finally got around to consulting a lawyer who couldn't stop laughing at them.
> 
> BTW: BFOQ is not going to be successful here. Hooters managed that argument for their waitresses but _not_ their bartenders, host, etc. They won that argument for the waitresses by claiming that they were performing a sexual function, so good luck trying it as a driver.
> 
> Also, Hooters _cannot_ discriminate against people who walk in the door as customers, like this company will be trying to do. That's not a BFOQ under any circumstance.


Hooters hires male wait staff. They lost that suite.


----------



## Rat

FAC said:


> It's one thing to be discriminated against in the boardroom. There they don't have to worry about personal safety.
> 
> Here, this is a service to provide women a safer alternative to riding with strange male. How many women drivers have raped pax? Zero. In 2016, there have been over 26 indictments for male drivers raping women. Thats about one rape a week. Then add the violent pax/drivers.
> 
> How many women paxs have you picked up that got violent and scared the bejuses out of you? I had one punch my seat, sucker punched his friend in front seat then violently grabbed me. Because of that incident, I won't drive downtown at night anymore where the money is.
> 
> How many women drivers have been indicted for non sexual violent assaults? ZERO. There is a long list of men drivers who have.
> 
> Why must men like you punish women for wanting to provided a service for women by women so they are safe? How does that hurt you? So what if it is discrimination. Does it damage you? One of the elements of any legal case is the party must prove they were damaged by the act. Regardless if the act is illegal or not, you must prove damages. (In civil system).
> 
> If you want to talk discrimination, try the court system. How often are women put on trial after being a victim of a rape, making the rapist seem like the innocent victim?
> 
> It's men like you that proves there is a need for such a service! Just another male who isn't happy unless they are dominating or controlling women. And will do whatever he can to ensure women are not allowed to operate freely without male involvement.


Males are being harmed by losing the income and/or being denied the service. Your rant about how evil men are isn't going to play well in court.


----------



## Lnsky

I'm not going to be on a ride hailing app that guarantees you will get a female driver and can lure here to any shady location and have big men there waiting to get in with you. 

This is how I felt when someone asked uber to allow riders to request a female driver. The idea of some creepy guy leaving a stripclub and asking for a female driver isn't appealing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Lnsky said:


> I'm not going to be on a ride hailing app that guarantees you will get a female driver and can lure here to any shady location and have big men there waiting to get in with you.


That is not far-fetched. Here, an old trick is for the male crooks to have their GFs or female relatives hail a cab. The passenger acts very nicely. You get to the destination, which is an alley, a parking lot or a street to where there is only one way both into and out of it. Armed criminal comes out of shadows and robs driver.

To be sure, most times, I will not go into an alley. In fact, I avoid doing it, anywhere, but, sometimes the passenger is on crutches, or something, and it is easier for them to get out of the address from the back entrance. You must use discretion.

That has not happened as much, lately, as the word is getting out to the thugs that hardly anyone pays a cab driver here in cash, these days. The word got out because the thugs had to rob several drivers to achieve their financial goal. The more thuggery in which you engage, the higher the odds of getting caught. The Police were catching more thugs who robbed cab drivers.


----------



## Flarpy

FAC said:


> Why would you do that? How are you being damaged by this service? What is this self righteousness need you have to to make sure such a service fails? If women want a service that only women drivers take them somewhere what's the big deal?


If men want to join a club that doesn't admit women what's the big deal?

If men want to run a business that doesn't hire or serve women what's the big deal?


----------



## Jenkimann

Are they trying to say that women are more trustworthy than men...I'm sure the last time I checked WOMEN commit violent as well as sexual crimes also. I smell a lawsuit...


----------



## to vono

observer said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/06/21/see-jane-go-launches-ride-hailing-for-women-driving-women/





observer said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/06/21/see-jane-go-launches-ride-hailing-for-women-driving-women/


This company idea can be easily squashed by one lawyer filing a cease and desist discrimination lawsuit!!!


----------



## Euius

Rat said:


> Hooters hires male wait staff. They lost that suite.


No they don't, they hire male bartenders and hosts. They settled that lawsuit, and did not agree to hire men as waitstaff.

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-can-hooters-hire-only-women-2015-9


----------



## Rat

Euius said:


> No they don't, they hire male bartenders and hosts. They settled that lawsuit, and did not agree to hire men as waitstaff.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/how-can-hooters-hire-only-women-2015-9


Well, that was the ugliest waitress I've ever seen then


----------



## rocksteady

FAC said:


> In certain circumstances it is legal under the law to discriminate, read my posts above. Part of section VII of the civil rights code allows for BFOQ. Do you really think a company will invest so much capital to start up a business that isn't legal? I'm only guessing, but I'm pretty conifident they had a slew of lawyers confirm the BFOQ law would apply in this instance. I'm sure some righteous male who was never injured by the this service and nor suffered damages will sue them. But I doubt they will win. This service was created because of so many male U/L assaulted women (and others). Women have a right to safe transportation. So this company is filling the unmet need to provide the service.
> 
> Have you ever been sexually assaulted? There is no equality in those situations. Not by the perpetrator ant not by the courts. Perhaps if men would stop raping women there will be equality.


So many women were assaulted huh? What's the rate of assaults? 25 last year you mentioned earlier out of how many TNC rides given. Women have a higher chance of dying in an auto accident while taking that ride than being assaulted. Maybe you should encourage women to play it safe and not take any rides. They could die in an auto accident for christs sake! Just say no to cars! Stay in your women only padded room!


----------



## FAC

Euius said:


> answered twice: It's discriminatory. It's illegal. That's enough.


There are so many laws making things illegal...

In Maryland, it's illegal to sell non-latex condoms in a vending machine. Any person caught doing so is guilty of a misdemeanor and can be fined up to $1,000.

Don't cheat on your spouse in Michigan - it's illegal there. A statute on the books since 1931 makes adultery a felony - punishable by a maximum of four years in prison and a $5,000 fine. And if a married man sleeps with a single woman (or vice versa), even the unmarried party is considered guilty and liable for punishment.

Atheists aren't allowed to run for office in Texas. Though the Lone Star State prohibits "religious tests" as a qualification for candidates, anyone wishing to run for office must acknowledge the existence of a "Supreme Being."

Except for married couples, sex is completely banned in Virginia. No matter your age or your partner's, breaking this law results in a Class 4 misdemeanor.

In Colorado you must have to get a permit to modify the weather. Weather modification is not only possible, but it's actually a lucrative business.

Just two weeks ago, out governor signed a bill that is the biggest change in liquor laws since the prohibited. We can now buy alcohol at grocery stores. Weer only been allowed to buy liquor on Sundays for a few years now. But its still illegal to sell a car on Sunday. That law will unlikely change. My grandfather was president of CADA (Colorado Auto Dealers Association) twice, and my dad was president once. During both their terms they tried to change that part of the blue law but CADA lobbies hard each time to leave the law in place.

Speaking of Blue Laws, 29 states and the District of Columbia have some sort of blue law in effect. In case you're not familiar with blue laws also known as Sunday laws, are laws designed to restrict or ban some or all Sunday activities for religious reasons, particularly to promote the observance of a day of worship or rest.

How is a law designed to enforce religious standards any different from discrimination?



Chicago88 said:


> Your entire argument is filled with flaws "so what" is not a defensive argument The argument "so what" is the admission of knowing one is wrong.


See my response above. There are so many laws on the books people say so what to. But here are a few more

In Alabama Incestuous marriages are legal.

In Alaska, it's illegal to get drunk in a bar and remain on the premises. Though this kind of defeats the purpose of a bar, doesn't it? The statute states that an intoxicated person may not "knowingly" enter or camp out where alcohol is sold - so maybe if you're inebriated enough, you can get away with it.

In 2012, police in Alaska reportedly started aggressively enforcing the law, sending plainclothes officers to bars to identify and arrest suspects.

Flirtation and "lascivious banter" between men and women on the streets may result in a 30-day jaArizona in Little Rock Arkansas. Wonder if that law was enacted pre or post Clinton.

In Walnut, Caoralifornia man shall dress as a woman without the written permission of the sheriff.

Id hate to be a guy in Indiana. It is illegal for a man to be sexually aroused in public.

So yeah I got the so what attitude.



Rat said:


> Hooters hires male wait staff. They lost that suite.


No they settled that suit. They have male bartenders.



Lnsky said:


> I'm not going to be on a ride hailing app that guarantees you will get a female driver and can lure here to any shady location and have big men there waiting to get in with you.
> 
> This is how I felt when someone asked uber to allow riders to request a female driver. The idea of some creepy guy leaving a stripclub and asking for a female driver isn't appealing.


This is one of the best reasons Ive read for not allowing it. I couldn't imagine how some people could be so devious to harm another.



Flarpy said:


> If men want to run a business that doesn't hire or serve women what's the big deal


happens all the time. Look at silicon valley



Jenkimann said:


> Are they trying to say that women are more trustworthy than men...I'm sure the last time I checked WOMEN commit violent as well as sexual crimes also. I smell a lawsuit


I don't think so. Women can be vicious. But there is not one single report of a female TNC driver committing violent assault on pax, sexual assault on a pax or kidnapping a pax. only male drivers.


----------



## FAC

rocksteady said:


> So many women were assaulted huh? What's the rate of assaults? 25 last year you mentioned earlier out of how many TNC rides given. Women have a higher chance of dying in an auto accident while taking that ride than being assaulted. Maybe you should encourage women to play it safe and not take any rides. They could die in an auto accident for christs sake! Just say no to cars! Stay in your women only padded room!


No the number is 26 women being raped in 2016 by a male TNC driver. The list is so long in 2015 I didn't count. Click on the link above for the actual numbers.

But even one woman getting raped is one too many! BTW not one violent act was preferred by a female TNC driver.


----------



## Fireguy50

I'm not reading 8 pages!
Anyone mention the new transgender bathroom laws, and how this will bring SeeJaneGo.co into court sooner than later.

Hope it lasts long enough to be available in my area, I feel a night out at the gay club in my future 
Going to order a rind and wait for the neurotic drier to argue with me 
"I feel Asexual tonight, we are bringing my Furry service dog, and my drivers Transphobia is insulting me and my friends!"


----------



## 2MsBandT

Why do men even care if women drivers drive other women around if it makes them feel safer?


Just curious. Please answer that question with examples if you can, besides the fact that it is discrimination.


Thanks


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberLaLa said:


> If they were smart they would 'cater to women' - both drivers & passengers. Then the female passenger can _choose_ to cancel the driver if it is a male, until they get a female one.
> 
> Sort of the reverse of Uber today. The likelihood that a passenger will get a female driver are slim to none.
> 
> They should market to female drivers and passengers, while not disallowing the men.


All they have to do is allow the rider to specify if they want a particular sex for a driver. Then only send the request to those drivers.

When you go on a medical insurance website and search for a doctor in your network you can narrow your search that way. No one is arguing that a woman can do that when she wants to find a gynecologist so why would it be any different for drivers?

They couldn't discriminate in their hiring but the pax would do it for them. Many already do by canceling and trying to get a female driver.

The network websites also let you break down your preference by languages spoken, years in practise and other variables. All it woukd need is for a rider to set up the profile of the driver they would prefer and the closest one fitting that profile would get the trip. If that was beyond a certain distance then they could be told that was not available and asked if they would like to wait or take another driver who perhaps did not fit one or more of the variables they had chosen.

Men would not be refused as drivers, but so long as women were choosing female drivers and it was marketed as appealing to women more women would choose the service over another with no choices.

The profile could also include variables helpful for other reasons such as "driver prefers long trips", "driver prefers to stay in city center", and so on. By combining that with the destination it could also work as a preference filter for drivers.


----------



## HotSniper

uber fool said:


> Maybe they should start an all white male rideshare
> Also an all black rideshare
> An all Muslim rideshare
> An all christian ride share
> ect you get the picture
> Men,Uber,Lyft should slap these idiots with a nasty discrimination law suit


Lol good points


----------



## J1945

FAC said:


> Why would you do that? How are you being damaged by this service? What is this self righteousness need you have to to make sure such a service fails? If women want a service that only women drivers take them somewhere what's the big deal?


If white people want a service that only white drivers take them somewhere what's the big deal?

See how that looks when it's put into the same harmless perspective?


----------



## J1945

Finnegan said:


> previous posts in it.


I'd be 99.9% certain


----------



## UberLaLa

J1945 said:


> If white people want a service that only white drivers take them somewhere what's the big deal?
> 
> See how that looks when it's put into the same harmless perspective?


The problem with your argument (example) is that requesting only a certain color of person implies that the other 'colors' are _not as good _simply based on skin color_._ In the case of this thread, male drivers, for certain ladies, are _NOT as good._ Through history, some males have a bad habit of sticking things where they don't belong, without permission.

I take this same position with fundamental 'fill in the blank' - if you want your group taken seriously, then please _police_ your group. Ironically, you used the 'white race' (of which I'm one) as the example for your argument. If anything, having an app that excluded whites might be more apropos since we have been the greatest offenders of injustices over the past many decades.

Fortunately, we have _policed_ ourselves of recent (since the 60's) and are getting better. For which I am 

Yet, until we (men) can put a stop to rape, abuse and what-not, please allow the freedom for _safe choice._


----------



## grayspinner

I'm a woman driver & I think the idea of women only ride share is bullshit. 

I am perfectly capable of using my brain to keep myself safe. I don't need some company limiting my customer base to keep me 'safe'.


----------



## UberLaLa

Finnegan said:


> Imagine the response to a Men only Rideshare app. Misogyny ! They would cry. A prude moderator deleted one of my previous posts because it had the word "clitoris " in it.
> It doesn't matter now if you have a clitoris or a penis. You can be a man or a woman. That's the new world order. *So I have a penis does that preclude me from driving "Jane"?*


If Jane gets their way, yes it does...


----------



## UberLaLa

Something just occurred to me. I think Jane or any rideshare app, must also provide an option for men to be hired and/or transported by their service. If I went into a restaurant and there was only a Women's bathroom, that would be annoying and discrimination. I still believe that women should have an option to select male or female driver, but I do see the point many are making on this thread that there is some discrimination going on here if the company only hires and/or drives female passengers.


----------



## Chicago88

FAC said:


> There are so many laws making things illegal...
> 
> In Maryland, it's illegal to sell non-latex condoms in a vending machine. Any person caught doing so is guilty of a misdemeanor and can be fined up to $1,000.
> 
> Don't cheat on your spouse in Michigan - it's illegal there. A statute on the books since 1931 makes adultery a felony - punishable by a maximum of four years in prison and a $5,000 fine. And if a married man sleeps with a single woman (or vice versa), even the unmarried party is considered guilty and liable for punishment.
> 
> Atheists aren't allowed to run for office in Texas. Though the Lone Star State prohibits "religious tests" as a qualification for candidates, anyone wishing to run for office must acknowledge the existence of a "Supreme Being."
> 
> Except for married couples, sex is completely banned in Virginia. No matter your age or your partner's, breaking this law results in a Class 4 misdemeanor.
> 
> In Colorado you must have to get a permit to modify the weather. Weather modification is not only possible, but it's actually a lucrative business.
> 
> Just two weeks ago, out governor signed a bill that is the biggest change in liquor laws since the prohibited. We can now buy alcohol at grocery stores. Weer only been allowed to buy liquor on Sundays for a few years now. But its still illegal to sell a car on Sunday. That law will unlikely change. My grandfather was president of CADA (Colorado Auto Dealers Association) twice, and my dad was president once. During both their terms they tried to change that part of the blue law but CADA lobbies hard each time to leave the law in place.
> 
> Speaking of Blue Laws, 29 states and the District of Columbia have some sort of blue law in effect. In case you're not familiar with blue laws also known as Sunday laws, are laws designed to restrict or ban some or all Sunday activities for religious reasons, particularly to promote the observance of a day of worship or rest.
> 
> How is a law designed to enforce religious standards any different from discrimination?
> 
> See my response above. There are so many laws on the books people say so what to. But here are a few more
> 
> In Alabama Incestuous marriages are legal.
> 
> In Alaska, it's illegal to get drunk in a bar and remain on the premises. Though this kind of defeats the purpose of a bar, doesn't it? The statute states that an intoxicated person may not "knowingly" enter or camp out where alcohol is sold - so maybe if you're inebriated enough, you can get away with it.
> 
> In 2012, police in Alaska reportedly started aggressively enforcing the law, sending plainclothes officers to bars to identify and arrest suspects.
> 
> Flirtation and "lascivious banter" between men and women on the streets may result in a 30-day jaArizona in Little Rock Arkansas. Wonder if that law was enacted pre or post Clinton.
> 
> In Walnut, Caoralifornia man shall dress as a woman without the written permission of the sheriff.
> 
> Id hate to be a guy in Indiana. It is illegal for a man to be sexually aroused in public.
> 
> So yeah I got the so what attitude.
> 
> No they settled that suit. They have male bartenders.
> 
> This is one of the best reasons Ive read for not allowing it. I couldn't imagine how some people could be so devious to harm another.
> 
> happens all the time. Look at silicon valley
> 
> I don't think so. Women can be vicious. But there is not one single report of a female TNC driver committing violent assault on pax, sexual assault on a pax or kidnapping a pax. only male drivers.


I can't fix low IQ.... I'm done trying. You consistently use a series of wrongful acts as justification for your support of addinotional wrongful acts. You seem to live in a pretend world of legal knowledge.


----------



## Finnegan

Female sexual abusers... The crime no one wants to investigate.

Charlotte Philby looks at this, "society's last taboo," in a long and disturbing article for _The Independent_. It's clear from her report that sexual abuse by women can be just as devastating as abuse by men. She interviews Sharon Hall, who suffered "sustained sexual violence," and as a result became anorexic, agoraphobic, and unable to bond with her own daughter. Hall says, "the worst thing about it is that even though my mother is now dead - and never even met her granddaughter - she has managed to ruin my daughter's childhood too." Compounding her pain is the fact that doctors didn't believe she was abused, saying, "Don't be silly, mothers don't sexually abuse children." According to Philby, this response is common.

Reliable data on the prevalence of sexual abuse by women is almost impossible to come by. Philby cites one UK abuse hotline, ChildLine - 11% of its callers in 2004 reported being abused by a woman. But women make up only 1% of convicted sex offenders in England and Wales. The picture is just as complicated in the US, according to an article by Lisa Lipshires in _Moving Forward Newsjournal_. One report found that women were responsible in 20% of US abuse cases between 1973 and 1987, but states report their data differently, and not all divide abusers by gender. And Philby's research indicates that people may not _want_ hard data on female sexual abusers. Anonymous sources in the British justice system told her, "they just aren't being given the tools they need to address this issue, or even being made aware that it is an issue at all." And Zoe Hilton, a policy advisor at the National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children, said, "Professionals in all areas of the system tend to be disbelieving of cases of female sexual abuse."


----------



## Euius

FAC said:


> There are so many laws making things illegal...
> 
> In Maryland, it's illegal to sell non-latex condoms in a vending machine. Any person caught doing so is guilty of a misdemeanor and can be fined up to $1,000.


All of what you list is NOT illegal. It's not illegal because case law invalidates the legislation.

That's not the case here. Current case law is what MAKES it illegal.

Except for the laws about liquor, which are constitutional because of the 21st amendment. So as soon as you get a constitutional amendment making it legal to discriminate FOR women, then you'll be all legal and fine.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

FAC said:


> There are so many laws making things illegal...


You would, of course, be aware that it is illegal to shoot rabbits from a streetcar in Denver.

As for the Maryland thing, the latex are less expensive and more effective at preventing "social diseases".



Fireguy50 said:


> Anyone mention the new transgender bathroom laws, and how this will bring SeeJaneGo.co into court sooner than later.


Considering that the laws these days read basically that you are a girl if you say that you are and a guy if you say that you are, SeeJaneGo will have to take anyone. They will have to take me. On another Board, someone posted a topic asking what you wore when you drove Uber. Facetiously, and before I was appointed to my Present Position on these Boards, I posted that I wore a French maid dress, petticoats and heels. If I walk into the SeeJaneGo Office dressed in that fashion, they will have to accept me.


----------



## Peteypobs6

Great idea. In my town there were 3 out of 60 drivers as women. I suggest you add a camera to your uber perhaps you would feel more comfortable.


----------



## Peteypobs6

uber fool said:


> Maybe they should start an all white male rideshare
> Also an all black rideshare
> An all Muslim rideshare
> An all christian ride share
> ect you get the picture
> Men,Uber,Lyft should slap these idiots with a nasty discrimination law suit


No that would be bad for Uber as a whole since we do better in markets that are raciest


----------



## yoyodyne

2MsBandT said:


> Why do men even care if women drivers drive other women around if it makes them feel safer?
> 
> Just curious. Please answer that question with examples if you can, besides the fact that it is discrimination.
> 
> Thanks


Why do black people even care if white people want only other white people to share a water fountain with them?

Just curious. Please answer that question with examples if you can, besides the fact that it is discrimination.

Thanks


----------



## yoyodyne

UberLaLa said:


> If anything, having an app that excluded whites might be more apropos since we have been the greatest offenders of injustices over the past many decades.


So, only non-white women should be allowed to use rideshare. And that rideshare should be operated by non-white women only, unless said white female driver signs the "White Guilt" clause.

Got it.


----------



## Peteypobs6

No off course not. Race should not in any business ever be looked at as a factor however it is. If you look at Taxi data many cities are mostly non White taxi drivers. And in some the majority is vice versa. Guess which towns uber does better in. Race should never be a concern unless its unfair like a Saki tasting competition.


----------



## Gung-Ho

I'm a male. Can I identify myself as a woman in order to sign up for this service so I may serve the female clientele?


----------



## 2MsBandT

yoyodyne said:


> Why do black people even care if white people want only other white people to share a water fountain with them?
> 
> Thanks


They cared because they were either beaten, jailed or worst *killed for drinking from those fountains.
*
I hope those are good enough examples for you.

Let me know when men suffer the same plight because women are driving each other around.

You are welcome.
*
*


----------



## JulieM678

Will Uber create a program where I only pick up men? I respond better to men, I feel safer around men,they're way easier to talk to, men tip better, and are easier to flirt with.
I happen to think that modern women are predatory unsafe & untrustworthy *****es.
Women can go drive for F-UBER/female.
THIS woman will swim in the money wake that's left behind. Uber riders still need rides. Green doesn't recognize gender, n I've not yet felt unsafe around male passengers.

But Any gimmick to make money..
You know what I do? I put an ad in craigslist and I pick up all these fares without Buber or without "see Jame Go...!"
All that damn money goes in my own pocket thank you !! I got 2 $100 runs inside of one week that way. I'm wheels up for the rest of the week now -- I made all my money!! Uber can kiss it!


----------



## FAC

I'm curious how race got into this conversation? I also find it interesting that not one male member has acknowledged the violence that has occurred against women pax by men drivers; and not once a female driver. However the victims have been women, men, and children. 

You guys are all caught up on discrimination. Why not allow a service that women want? Or are you all too used to controlling women?


----------



## FAC

Chicago88 said:


> I can't fix low IQ.... I'm done trying. You consistently use a series of wrongful acts as justification for your support of addinotional wrongful acts. You seem to live in a pretend world of legal knowledge.


Never asked you to fix me. I find it fascinating how many men think it's their job to fix women. If you think 164 is a low IQ, guess you're calling Einstien an idiot too


----------



## FAC

Finnegan said:


> Female sexual abusers... The crime no one wants to investigate.
> 
> Charlotte Philby looks at this, "society's last taboo," in a long and disturbing article for _The Independent_. It's clear from her report that sexual abuse by women can be just as devastating as abuse by men. She interviews Sharon Hall, who suffered "sustained sexual violence," and as a result became anorexic, agoraphobic, and unable to bond with her own daughter. Hall says, "the worst thing about it is that even though my mother is now dead - and never even met her granddaughter - she has managed to ruin my daughter's childhood too." Compounding her pain is the fact that doctors didn't believe she was abused, saying, "Don't be silly, mothers don't sexually abuse children." According to Philby, this response is common.
> 
> Reliable data on the prevalence of sexual abuse by women is almost impossible to come by. Philby cites one UK abuse hotline, ChildLine - 11% of its callers in 2004 reported being abused by a woman. But women make up only 1% of convicted sex offenders in England and Wales. The picture is just as complicated in the US, according to an article by Lisa Lipshires in _Moving Forward Newsjournal_. One report found that women were responsible in 20% of US abuse cases between 1973 and 1987, but states report their data differently, and not all divide abusers by gender. And Philby's research indicates that people may not _want_ hard data on female sexual abusers. Anonymous sources in the British justice system told her, "they just aren't being given the tools they need to address this issue, or even being made aware that it is an issue at all." And Zoe Hilton, a policy advisor at the National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children, said, "Professionals in all areas of the system tend to be disbelieving of cases of female sexual abuse."


Interesting, I never said women are not sexual abusers. What I said and backed up with sources that all the violent, sexual, kidnapping, and other offenses were committed by male drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

JulieM678 said:


> I put an ad in craigslist and I pick up all these fares without Buber or without "see Jame Go...!"
> All that damn money goes in my own pocket thank you !!


I do hope that you are carrying an insurance policy on your vehicle that will cover you in the event of an at-fault collision while you are hauling Cragislist passengers. For your sake, I do hope that the Authorities do not decide to do a "sting" on Craigslist drivers.

I am not sure what they do in Massachusetts about that, these days. I am aware that the Police in some states do stings on those advertising those "special kind" of services on Craigslist. They do that for a reason. They would go after the Craigslist drivers for the cha-CHINGGGGGG!


----------



## KekeLo

LADriver said:


> I'm starting a new ride share tomorrow. It will be called See Jane Transitioning to Joe Go. It will be only for women who are becoming men. Men that are becoming women are strictly not allowed.
> 
> It is illegal to discriminate based on Gender. A 1st year law student can shut this company down.


Please, don't shut it down Mr. Lawyer.


----------



## KekeLo

UberLaLa said:


> Unfortunately, it appears you might be correct. This recent article about Chariot (women only rideshare service) shows that butt-hurt men are shutting such _safe alternatives_ down.


Why, do they even care UberLaLa ?


----------



## UberLaLa

KekeLo said:


> Why, do they even care UberLaLa ?


I have no idea...


----------



## UberLaLa

FAC said:


> I'm curious how race got into this conversation? *I also find it interesting that not one male member has acknowledged the violence that has occurred against women pax by men drivers;* and not once a female driver. However the victims have been women, men, and children.
> 
> You guys are all caught up on discrimination. Why not allow a service that women want? Or are you all too used to controlling women?


Not one..?


----------



## UberLaLa

Finnegan said:


> Female sexual abusers... The crime no one wants to investigate.
> 
> Charlotte Philby looks at this, "society's last taboo," in a long and disturbing article for _The Independent_. It's clear from her report that sexual abuse by women can be just as devastating as abuse by men. She interviews Sharon Hall, who suffered "sustained sexual violence," and as a result became anorexic, agoraphobic, and unable to bond with her own daughter. Hall says, "the worst thing about it is that even though my mother is now dead - and never even met her granddaughter - she has managed to ruin my daughter's childhood too." Compounding her pain is the fact that doctors didn't believe she was abused, saying, "Don't be silly, mothers don't sexually abuse children." According to Philby, this response is common.
> 
> Reliable data on the prevalence of sexual abuse by women is almost impossible to come by. Philby cites one UK abuse hotline, ChildLine - 11% of its callers in 2004 reported being abused by a woman. But women make up only 1% of convicted sex offenders in England and Wales. The picture is just as complicated in the US, according to an article by Lisa Lipshires in _Moving Forward Newsjournal_. One report found that women were responsible in 20% of US abuse cases between 1973 and 1987, but states report their data differently, and not all divide abusers by gender. And Philby's research indicates that people may not _want_ hard data on female sexual abusers. Anonymous sources in the British justice system told her, "they just aren't being given the tools they need to address this issue, or even being made aware that it is an issue at all." And Zoe Hilton, a policy advisor at the National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children, said, "Professionals in all areas of the system tend to be disbelieving of cases of female sexual abuse."


To me this isn't about whether or not _women can be abusers_, too. And I would guess the majority of sexual abuse cases involving women are perpetrated on minors - which are not allowed on the Uber platform. This effort to have female drivers for female riders is so the adult female passenger will feel safer.

Definitely women can be abusive too, and should be prosecuted for such. But anyone saying that women are abusers too, thus female passengers should not have the option to have female drivers drive them, is throwing the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## Onthelake56

Guys, just sign up and tell them you identify as a woman if you want to drive for them. If they turn you down then, it is double discrimination. Personnally, I think i'll pass as I do not go where I'm not wanted. One thing you can be sure of is there will be law suits.


----------



## FAC

[



Another Uber Driver said:


> You would, of course, be aware that it is illegal to shoot rabbits from a streetcar in Denver.


Damn! I was planning on doing a little hunting next week. Oh I forgot, streetcars ceased to exist about 20yrs before I was born.



Another Uber Driver said:


> As for the Maryland thing, the latex are less expensive and more effective at preventing "social diseases".


I learn something new everyday on this forum



UberLaLa said:


> Yet, until we (men) can put a stop to rape, abuse and what-not, please allow the freedom for _safe choice._





UberLaLa said:


> Not one..?


I take back my statement. I apologize I missed the quote above. Thank you UberLaLa for acknowledging and anyone else.



UberLaLa said:


> This effort to have female drivers for female riders is so the adult female passenger will feel safer.


Yes!!! Thank you getting it. It's not about discrimination, it's not that we hate men (personally I love men), it's just about safety.


----------



## Gung-Ho

I'd feel safer if I didn't pick up some minority customers can I start a Go ****** service for whites provided by whites?


----------



## UberLaLa

Is the UFC discriminating when they do not allow females to fight in the men's UFC? Nope....it's all in the shoulders...women ain't got them to our degree...thus the punch no where near as hard. Which also plays into any physical confrontation.


----------



## UberLaLa

Gung-Ho said:


> I'd feel safer if I didn't pick up some minority customers can I start a Go ****** service for whites provided by whites?


NO


----------



## Gung-Ho

UberLaLa said:


> NO


Bummer.

Don't underestimate the ladies. There are many who could kick a guys behind.


----------



## FAC

Gung-Ho said:


> I'd feel safer if I didn't pick up some minority customers can I start a Go ****** service for whites provided by whites?


That's not even funny


----------



## UberLaLa

Gung-Ho said:


> Bummer.
> 
> Don't underestimate the ladies. There are many who could kick a guys behind.


Why should they even have to worry about whether they can _kick someone's butt_ or not? Nobody should have to pay, or drive, in Uber and have to be thinking whether or not they are safe....if possible.


----------



## Gung-Ho

UberLaLa said:


> Why should they even have to worry about whether they can _kick someone's butt_ or not? Nobody should have to pay, or drive, in Uber and have to be thinking whether or not they are safe....if possible.


You're the sexist making the broad generalizations about male and female shoulders not me.


----------



## UberLaLa

Gung-Ho said:


> You're the sexist making the broad generalizations about male and female shoulders not me.


Absolutely, and there are a couple other things they don't have that us men have! And they have that we don't! 

But I digress, let's get back to your racist proposal.


----------



## Gung-Ho

UberLaLa said:


> Absolutely, and there are a couple other things they don't have that us men have! And they have that we don't!
> 
> But I digress, let's get back to your racist proposal.


Perhaps I should have added a [sarc/] to my Go ****** idea. I am a person of color.


----------



## Onthelake56

UberLaLa said:


> Unfortunately, it appears you might be correct. This recent article about Chariot (women only rideshare service) shows that butt-hurt men are shutting such _safe alternatives_ down.


No different than Uber / Lyft. "A few pennies less charge than uber/lyft" they state. This is already the problem for rideshare drivers, fares are to low! What you end up with is bottom feeders and junk cars driving people around. I am a driver for both and see every day cars at the airport which I would not want a ride in, even at half price of the "already too low fare"! The person starting upthis rideshare is like the rest. More $$$ in his pocket at any cost. Uber has been a great teach on same subject.


----------



## UberLaLa

Gung-Ho said:


> Perhaps I should have added a [sarc/] to my Go ****** idea. I am a person of color.


Well, that would have put it in a different light, maybe. And, I get how _discriminatory_ it seems to limit a driving service to Female only....it probably isn't possible even, but I get why females would like such.


----------



## FAC

Gung-Ho said:


> Perhaps I should have added a [sarc/] to my Go ****** idea. I am a person of color.


Yeah, that was a pretty valid bit of info missing from your post


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I'm launching Honky Rides. We are white drivers for white passengers. We don't plan to discriminate. We will hire non-white drivers who will be assigned jobs whenever customers push the non-white button. We also will accept ride requests from non-whites but will farm them out at our rates to other companies.
Yeah, Honky Rides won't fly and neither will, nor should they, females for females rideshare companies.


----------



## FAC

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I'm launching Honky Rides. We are white drivers for white passengers. We don't plan to discriminate. We will hire non-white drivers who will be assigned jobs whenever customers push the non-white button. We also will accept ride requests from non-whites but will farm them out at our rates to other companies.
> Yeah, Honky Rides won't fly and neither will, nor should they, females for females rideshare companies.


I can be as sarcastic and witty as the next guy. But I find nothing funny about these posts. I don't know how race got connected to this subject. But I find it offensive even though it's meant to be a joke (I hope it is)


----------



## Fireguy50

2MsBandT said:


> Why do men even care if women drivers drive other women around if it makes them feel safer?
> 
> Just curious. Please answer that question with examples if you can, besides the fact that it is discrimination.
> 
> Thanks


You just answered the question asked.
I don't, but.......










Another Uber Driver said:


> ......before I was appointed to my Present Position on these Boards....


Does absolute power corrupt absolutely?
Or just water down some of the jokes you want to tell?


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> You just answered the question asked.
> I don't, but.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does absolute power corrupt absolutely?
> Or just water down some of the jokes you want to tell?


Where is the injustice for women wanting a TNC network for women only? It's not a race discrimination issue. Sometimes women feel safer with other women. Especially the strippers I drive home. Had a women in late 40s really good looking. Sweetest woman in the world but had maybe 5 martinis too many by the time I showed up. I not only had to open the door to her house for her, but had to help her to bed. She'd be an easy target for an unscrupulous man.

However I believe that more than 95% of the men who drive for TNC are honest good men. I'm often a pax because I have to pickup my mom and drive her home when she gets too tired to drive. Only had one female rest male. All but one were beyond outstanding. Very courteous, great conversation, never ever felt unsafe. Actually felt safer with one driver tha if my 6'7" big brother was driving me. Then there was that one creepy male driver I got. He didn't do anything thing but I got a bad vibe by how he acted what he said etc. It was such a bad experience I never ever thought I'd rate a fellow driver 1*. Not only did I rate him 1* but filed a formal complaint. He was rude chauvinist, wouldn't use GPS or listen to my directions. Couldn't find me even though i entered address and called him. Got lost taking me home. I got nervous he wasn't taking me home for a bit. Then he finally listened to my directions and got me home. Also didn't help that he didn't speak English. But it wasn't his ethnicity that made me uncomfortable but his macho man persona and vibe that his couture treats women as property.

Discriminating on race is not ok. I even find the sarcastic jokes on this thread tasteless and not funny at all.

What gets me is all the men here who want this service to fail and would go out of their way to do so. When all some women want is another woman driving them. I don't get why so many of you men on this forum have their panties tied up in a wad!


----------



## Euius

FAC said:


> I can be as sarcastic and witty as the next guy. But I find nothing funny about these posts. I don't know how race got connected to this subject. But I find it offensive even though it's meant to be a joke (I hope it is)


If you don't understand how race is connected to your willfully violating discrimination law, then I don't believe anybody can help you. Except perhaps a judge.

See Jane Go will provide some man, or small group of men, with a payday composed of their entire invested value. Because of that, and because it is so obvious, it will never receive any investment.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

FAC said:


> I can be as sarcastic and witty as the next guy. But I find nothing funny about these posts. I don't know how race got connected to this subject. But I find it offensive even though it's meant to be a joke (I hope it is)


It's meant to use another protected class to show you how discriminatory the females for females is. Women who "just want another woman to drive them" are no different than "whites who just want another white to drive them". I could play the same stats game of rattling off crimes committed by blacks as proof it can be safer to be driven by whites.


----------



## FAC

Tim In Cleveland said:


> It's meant to use another protected class to show you how discriminatory the females for females is. Women who "just want another woman to drive them" are no different than "whites who just want another white to drive them". I could play the same stats game of rattling off crimes committed by blacks as proof it can be safer to be driven by whites.


Except the stats I provided were not generally speaking relating to all crimes. They specifically related to violent assaults, sexual assults, kidnapping, and other crimes committed by TNC drivers while "on the clock" so to speak. Notice 100% were committed by male TNC drivers. ZERO by women. I didn't bring race into the debate you guys did. this issue has nothing to with race. I might suggest the race card I spell ring played to deflect the fact there might be a reason/need for such a service. Where is the crime for women wanting to feel safe?


----------



## Ignoranamous

mehh said:


> Correction: I did go to college for 2 years but dropped out


A lot of successful people did too.


----------



## Fireguy50

FAC said:


> Where is the injustice for women wanting a TNC network for women only? It's not a race discrimination issue. Sometimes women feel safer with other women. Especially the strippers I drive home. Had a women in late 40s really good looking. Sweetest woman in the world but had maybe 5 martinis too many by the time I showed up. I not only had to open the door to her house for her, but had to help her to bed. She'd be an easy target for an unscrupulous man.
> 
> However I believe that more than 95% of the men who drive for TNC are honest good men. I'm often a pax because I have to pickup my mom and drive her home when she gets too tired to drive. Only had one female rest male. All but one were beyond outstanding. Very courteous, great conversation, never ever felt unsafe. Actually felt safer with one driver tha if my 6'7" big brother was driving me. Then there was that one creepy male driver I got. He didn't do anything thing but I got a bad vibe by how he acted what he said etc. It was such a bad experience I never ever thought I'd rate a fellow driver 1*. Not only did I rate him 1* but filed a formal complaint. He was rude chauvinist, wouldn't use GPS or listen to my directions. Couldn't find me even though i entered address and called him. Got lost taking me home. I got nervous he wasn't taking me home for a bit. Then he finally listened to my directions and got me home. Also didn't help that he didn't speak English. But it wasn't his ethnicity that made me uncomfortable but his macho man persona and vibe that his couture treats women as property.
> 
> Discriminating on race is not ok. I even find the sarcastic jokes on this thread tasteless and not funny at all.
> 
> What gets me is all the men here who want this service to fail and would go out of their way to do so. When all some women want is another woman driving them. I don't get why so many of you men on this forum have their panties tied up in a wad!


Women can't set up a members only club.
Women need to hold TNC companies liable for their poor background checks.
We a a society also need to change the investigation process for rape (its embarrassing & negligent when rape kits aren't processed)
We as a society need to hold rapists accountable in sentencing, too many times rapist have gotten off with lower duration of incarcerations than people selling 10 grams of weed.

I wish there was an easier and faster way to make these societal changes than setting up SeeJaneGo.co
Trust me (bad intro) I'm all for setting up safer society for all genders.

Unfortunately equality has consequences. I have a female friend who's husband was crushed in a press at work.  Obviously this seems like an easy workers comp, wrongful death case. Unfortunately "equality" has ruined benefits for surviving widows.  She now has to submit earning records and prove he contributed to the family income. There is no longer a "helpless widow" assumption, and all genders (sickeningly) have to prove their spouses monetary worth in court to get benefits.  Even though this is an easy wrongful death work related accident. Its heart breaking, but the consequences of current gender equality laws.

Sorry for being a buzz kill


----------



## DriverX

uber fool said:


> Maybe they should start an all white male rideshare
> Also an all black rideshare
> An all Muslim rideshare
> An all christian ride share
> ect you get the picture
> Men,Uber,Lyft should slap these idiots with a nasty discrimination law suit


Hopefully this will just take some of the competition off the road. I kinda think it's gonna fail though, they will either have a lack of drivers problem or a lack of riders problem either way it will prevent them from making it go. PLus the fact thats its totally discriminatory, but only white guys get hit with those charges these days.


----------



## DriverX

So what are the qualifiers for being a JAne driver, do I have to just look like a woman? or do they do a vagina check when they sign you up? I mean I can see this presenting all kinds of problems for this company when the transgenders start signing up. 

I'm guessing the just look at your DL info for your gender check, but that seems unfair to the trannies right? or are does Jane refuse to consider them women? I see lots of lawsuits in this companies future from trans drivers and if they do let them drive the pax are going to complain that some dude in a wig picked them up! 

too funny whatever, I can't complain I'm a white guy so I got all the priviledge in the world,,,, NOT


----------



## Brandon0315

As a woman driver, I hear repeatedly that women pax are relieved to have a woman driver.
They tend to let their guard down a little bit, especially nighttime rides and post-bar rides.

A bit discriminatory, but this could (kinda sorta, maybe not) be a good idea. If they marketed correctly, they could roll-out pink vehicles, with those ugly eyelashes over the headlights, with marketing logos on the side from Kotex/Playtex/Summer's Eve. I'm almost 100% sure a man would NOT wanna ride in that vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me

SEXIST ORGANIZATION !


----------



## observer

See Jane Go coming up on KFI AM 640 any minute now.


----------



## observer

Company founder will be guest.

** doesn't sound like a founder to me, more like spokeswoman.


----------



## tohunt4me

Sexist FemiNazi Subversive Organization.
Setting civil Rights back 50 years !








" Offended someone ?"
" Made an enemy ?,GOOD ! It means you've stood up for something in your life !"- Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## FAC

tohunt4me said:


> Sexist FemiNazi Subversive Organization.
> Setting civil Rights back 50 years !
> View attachment 46733
> 
> " Offended someone ?"
> " Made an enemy ?,GOOD ! It means you've stood up for something in your life !"- Sir Winston Churchill


I admit it's a sexist organization but not a racist Nazi organization. Perhaps you ask yourself why would a company like this risk the money to start up? Filling an unmet need is a basic tenant of business. What need does it serve? Why would anyone use it? I might suggest it's because men tend to commit more sexual and violent assaults than women. The courts (aka lawyers) then turn men into the victim and make women out to be ****s who deserve it. That's why 65% of sexual assaults against women go unreported. Yes men get raped too, but 79% of the time it's a gay or transgender male who is the victim.

Based on results, there is an unmet need being met for this service. And rather than acknowledged yeah there is a problem, you guys have your panties in a wad and complain it's sexists.

Well women are tired of the sexist remarks you give us, the sexual and violent assults, the kidnappings, and making us feel uncomfortable. So now you know how it feels.

Rather than attacking this organization why not shift your energy to help other men who have a need to assault women from doing so!


----------



## tohunt4me

FAC said:


> I admit it's a sexist organization but not a racist Nazi organization. Perhaps you ask yourself why would a company like this risk the money to start up? Filling an unmet need is a basic tenant of business. What need does it serve? Why would anyone use it? I might suggest it's because men tend to commit more sexual and violent assaults than women. The courts (aka lawyers) then turn men into the victim and make women out to be ****s who deserve it. That's why 65% of sexual assaults against women go unreported. Yes men get raped too, but 79% of the time it's a gay or transgender male who is the victim.
> 
> Based on results, there is an unmet need being met for this service. And rather than acknowledged yeah there is a problem, you guys have your panties in a wad and complain it's sexists.
> 
> Well women are tired of the sexist remarks you give us, the sexual and violent assults, the kidnappings, and making us feel uncomfortable. So now you know how it feels.
> 
> Rather than attacking this organization why not shift your energy to help other men who have a need to assault women from doing so!


But it is SEGREGATION.


----------



## tohunt4me

This company would do well in a country that embraces this sort of gender SEGREGATION.
A country where it is Legal.
Saudi Arabia for instance.

Separate but Equal was defined as not adequate by the U.S. Supreme Court in the 1960's.
Why should it be considered now ,when proven Unconstitutional ?


----------



## tohunt4me

FAC said:


> I admit it's a sexist organization but not a racist Nazi organization. Perhaps you ask yourself why would a company like this risk the money to start up? Filling an unmet need is a basic tenant of business. What need does it serve? Why would anyone use it? I might suggest it's because men tend to commit more sexual and violent assaults than women. The courts (aka lawyers) then turn men into the victim and make women out to be ****s who deserve it. That's why 65% of sexual assaults against women go unreported. Yes men get raped too, but 79% of the time it's a gay or transgender male who is the victim.
> 
> Based on results, there is an unmet need being met for this service. And rather than acknowledged yeah there is a problem, you guys have your panties in a wad and complain it's sexists.
> 
> Well women are tired of the sexist remarks you give us, the sexual and violent assults, the kidnappings, and making us feel uncomfortable. So now you know how it feels.
> 
> Rather than attacking this organization why not shift your energy to help other men who have a need to assault women from doing so!


Realize ,I value you and smile at your postings here.I see you feel passionately about this.
I am not easily offended,do not hold back.
This subject is worthy of stirring up for debate.


----------



## FAC

tohunt4me said:


> This company would do well in a country that embraces this sort of gender SEGREGATION.
> A country where it is Legal.
> Saudi Arabia for instance.
> 
> Separate but Equal was defined as not adequate by the U.S. Supreme Court in the 1960's.
> Why should it be considered now ,when proven Unconstitutional ?


tohunt4me - I'm a bit surprised at your postings on this thread. My experience of you is that you typically post well thought out, informative posts. So I'm going to ask (but answer definitely not required) why do you have so much energy on this service? Why does it make you so upset? Why are you reacting like this, especially since I've never read a post of yours with such intense reactions. What's going on inside?

This controversy with See Jane Go and Sheride (or whatever Chariots renamed themselves) reminds me a bit about Ferguson. Insomuch it brought awareness that racism still exists and is as bad as during the the civil rights movement. I had no idea what was going on. I'm a white woman living in a white neighborhood. I was appalled when the media brought to my attention African American and other ethnic groups are being treated so badly by the police. That's not ok. This media coverage informed Americans there is still a problem and changes must be made.

See Jane Go is the same thing. We have a problem in this country of men attacking women. It goes unreported because the court system makes it difficult for victims. Men are not policing themselves. So it's swept under the rug. Wish there wasn't a need for this service but until changes are made, please don't criticize the service or need/desire for women to only want women divers/pax.


----------



## tohunt4me

FAC said:


> tohunt4me - I'm a bit surprised at your postings on this thread. My experience of you is that you typically post well thought out, informative posts. So I'm going to ask (but answer definitely not required) why do you have so much energy on this service? Why does it make you so upset? Why are you reacting like this, especially since I've never read a post of yours with such intense reactions. What's going on inside?
> 
> This controversy with See Jane Go and Sheride (or whatever Chariots renamed themselves) reminds me a bit about Ferguson. Insomuch it brought awareness that racism still exists and is as bad as during the the civil rights movement. I had no idea what was going on. I'm a white woman living in a white neighborhood. I was appalled when the media brought to my attention African American and other ethnic groups are being treated so badly by the police. That's not ok. This media coverage informed Americans there is still a problem and changes must be made.
> 
> See Jane Go is the same thing. We have a problem in this country of men attacking women. It goes unreported because the court system makes it difficult for victims. Men are not policing themselves. So it's swept under the rug. Wish there wasn't a need for this service but until changes are made, please don't criticize the service or need/desire for women to only want women divers/pax.


Part of it is posing ,because it is a valid stance that I feel needs to be taken.
Part of it is valid. It IS SEGREGATION 
No group is supposed to play that game in America in 2016.

It is a group that competes with my living.

A group that EXCLUDES me.

So, it is actually sexist.
Sexism is a form of discrimination.
Just as dangerous as age discrimination in an employment situation.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

FAC said:


> ... Especially the strippers I drive home. Had a women in late 40s really good looking. Sweetest woman in the world but had maybe 5 martinis too many by the time I showed up. I not only had to open the door to her house for her, but had to help her to bed. She'd be an easy target for an unscrupulous man...


And you are an easy target for an unscrupulous stripper. Are you crazy?

I like to make sure my passengers are safe too, but you did not know what was waiting on the other side of that door or in that bedroom for you. She also could have claimed you tried some ladies games with her in the house, which is something that is done to men all the time. This is a woman who stands nude on a stage and picks up five dollar bills with her labia, you don't think she would do something like that to you for money?

Keep on doing that and you're going to become a statistic. A female-only driving service is going to get people hurt because then both riders and drivers will know they will only be encountering females and that will be exploited.


----------



## FAC

tohunt4me said:


> Realize ,I value you and smile at your postings here.I see you feel passionately about this.
> I am not easily offended,do not hold back.
> This subject is worthy of stirring up for debate.


I value your postings too and don't take your responses personally. I'm just surprised you have so much energy on this. I agree it is a topic worthy of debate. I appreciate a good debate. What infuriates me are the men on here who are gung ho on seeing this this service fail and willing to do what they can to ensure failure. Rather than look at why is this service being started in the first place? Instead of spending the energy to ensure its failure perhaps redirect the energy to put an end to reasons the service exists (or plans to exists) in the first place.


----------



## tohunt4me

How would you like ,YOUBER
NO DRIVERS OR PASSENGERS OVER 30!

OR WHITE CAB, FOR ****** ONLY ?
same principal.


----------



## tohunt4me

I see it as a threat to national unity .
Another dividing wall.
A bridge,or inroad to " other things".
Can't give it my stamp of approval.

There are groups who wish total separation of the sexes in this country.For religious or other reasons.

Should we endorse establishment of such dangerous legal precedent,that will surely be manipulated and abused in the future ?


----------



## tohunt4me

To quote Bob Marley in " I shot the sheriff . . .
" " I say kill it before it grows".
It is a dangerous seed ,that will produce poisonous fruits.


----------



## FAC

tohunt4me said:


> Part of it is posing ,because it is a valid stance that I feel needs to be taken.
> Part of it is valid. It IS SEGREGATION
> No group is supposed to play that game in America in 2016.
> 
> It is a group that competes with my living.
> 
> A group that EXCLUDES me.
> 
> So, it is actually sexist.
> Sexism is a form of discrimination.
> Just as dangerous as age discrimination in an employment situation.


I understand your position. Indeed I understand most of the positions of the men who posted. In all honesty, part of me wants to say now you guys finally know how it feels. But I'm not vindictive like that.

My energy and passion behind this service is why this company feels there is a need to exclude men. Unfortunately it's the small 1-3% of men that creates this need. Most men I know and who have driven me are awesome. Especially on the TNC platforms. The male cab drivers give me the creeps. Indeed yesterday I had to pick my car up from the dealership after servicing my car. They usually send a car to get me but they were booked. They offered me yellow cab voucher but I'd rather pay $18 ($8 fare/ $10 tip) to a TNC driver than take a yellow cab. Which I Did.

Bottom line...I'm just asking the men here to ask themselves why they are so angered. Are they angry because they are excluded or because there is a need to exclude them?

Personally, I think this is a great forum with great members. Most of which are here to support one another by sharing advice, experience, and to debate a heated topic.

So I will restate once again, rather than get so upset at the female service, look inside yourselves and ask why your so upset.


----------



## FAC

tohunt4me said:


> I see it as a threat to national unity .
> Another dividing wall.
> A bridge,or inroad to " other things".
> Can't give it my stamp of approval.
> 
> There are groups who wish total separation of the sexes in this country.For religious or other reasons.
> 
> Should we endorse establishment of such dangerous legal precedent,that will surely be manipulated and abused in the future ?


So don't give it your stamp of approval. That's fine. But I'll ask that instead of fighting this initiative, use your energy to help find a solution to why the need exists in the first place.


----------



## FAC

tohunt4me said:


> How would you like ,YOUBER
> NO DRIVERS OR PASSENGERS OVER 30!
> 
> OR WHITE CAB, FOR ****** ONLY ?
> same principal.


It is NOT a race or age issue!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Why is gender different from race or age?

I'm SURE a lot of people are much more comfortable with 40-50 year olds driving them than those in their young 20s or 70s. 
I'm SURE a lot of people are much more comfortable with (insert race here) driving them than (insert other race here).

But, as was perhaps said more in the Chariot thread but brought up here too -- the whole thing is essentially saying 'men are unsafe people' as a whole. It's pretty insulting, to be preemptively labeled as such simply because of how I was born.


----------



## tohunt4me

FAC said:


> I value your postings too and don't take your responses personally. I'm just surprised you have so much energy on this. I agree it is a topic worthy of debate. I appreciate a good debate. What infuriates me are the men on here who are gung ho on seeing this this service fail and willing to do what they can to ensure failure. Rather than look at why is this service being started in the first place? Instead of spending the energy to ensure its failure perhaps redirect the energy to put an end to reasons the service exists (or plans to exists) in the first place.


I don't think it is possible to put an end to the activities of a percentage of men who create a desire for this service.

If I could ,I would surely be a celebrated Nobel Prize winner.


----------



## tohunt4me

Euius said:


> If you don't understand how race is connected to your willfully violating discrimination law, then I don't believe anybody can help you. Except perhaps a judge.
> 
> See Jane Go will provide some man, or small group of men, with a payday composed of their entire invested value. Because of that, and because it is so obvious, it will never receive any investment.


Perhaps if they hired a few male drivers and left an option to REQUEST a driver ,they could circumvent much legal action.


----------



## tohunt4me

FAC said:


> I admit it's a sexist organization but not a racist Nazi organization. Perhaps you ask yourself why would a company like this risk the money to start up? Filling an unmet need is a basic tenant of business. What need does it serve? Why would anyone use it? I might suggest it's because men tend to commit more sexual and violent assaults than women. The courts (aka lawyers) then turn men into the victim and make women out to be ****s who deserve it. That's why 65% of sexual assaults against women go unreported. Yes men get raped too, but 79% of the time it's a gay or transgender male who is the victim.
> 
> Based on results, there is an unmet need being met for this service. And rather than acknowledged yeah there is a problem, you guys have your panties in a wad and complain it's sexists.
> 
> Well women are tired of the sexist remarks you give us, the sexual and violent assults, the kidnappings, and making us feel uncomfortable. So now you know how it feels.
> 
> Rather than attacking this organization why not shift your energy to help other men who have a need to assault women from doing so!


P.S. the term " FemiNazi" is a euphemism not referring to racism,but to a militant style of a far flung wing of the feminist movement. Not an actual Nazi, but a militant philosophy as intensely adhered to as a far right wing group.


----------



## tohunt4me

Brandon0315 said:


> As a woman driver, I hear repeatedly that women pax are relieved to have a woman driver.
> They tend to let their guard down a little bit, especially nighttime rides and post-bar rides.
> 
> A bit discriminatory, but this could (kinda sorta, maybe not) be a good idea. If they marketed correctly, they could roll-out pink vehicles, with those ugly eyelashes over the headlights, with marketing logos on the side from Kotex/Playtex/Summer's Eve. I'm almost 100% sure a man would NOT wanna ride in that vehicle.


LYFT started with women only drivers.
The "PINK MOUSTACHE" did not deter men.( San Francisco)

In my hometown,there was a group of Lesbian women,pulling straight women out of bars. They would buy them shots sometimes drug them.

The bartender's thought nothing wrong of women " helping out" an intoxicated woman . . .
They were very successful.

There was also a daughter of a M.C. club president,who would beat strippers for extortion " protection" money.

Women DO abuse other women . . .


----------



## MattyMikey

I think what Uber and Lyft should do is just put a preference to allow passengers to select driver gender preference.

Still don't agree with it as it is still in my view discrimination though I do feel like giving people peace of mind. And if it could a sound one assault I would be okay with it.

So me being okay with it does not mean I believe it to be legal or fair, as I don't.

FAC is awesome and I do feel she makes points as we should focus on the bigger issue. But let's not make this about gender, race, sexual orientation, or any other discrimination. Let's properly vet all drivers and passengers. Properly. Also give some type of panic alarm built in app.

But being a gay dude, it would be cool if I could say I wanted to only pick up other gay guys. But that is not going to happen.

African Americans are statistically more violent than Caucasians but we could never say we are going to minimize our risk and only pick up Caucasian riders.

So there is no way you can spin that there is a difference. There isn't. It's discrimination.


----------



## tohunt4me

MattyMikey said:


> I think what Uber and Lyft should do is just put a preference to allow passengers to select driver gender preference.
> 
> Still don't agree with it as it is still in my view discrimination though I do feel like giving people peace of mind. And if it could a sound one assault I would be okay with it.
> 
> So me being okay with it does not mean I believe it to be legal or fair, as I don't.
> 
> FAC is awesome and I do feel she makes points as we should focus on the bigger issue. But let's not make this about gender, race, sexual orientation, or any other discrimination. Let's properly vet all drivers and passengers. Properly. Also give some type of panic alarm built in app.
> 
> But being a gay dude, it would be cool if I could say I wanted to only pick up other gay guys. But that is not going to happen.
> 
> African Americans are statistically more violent than Caucasians but we could never say we are going to minimize our risk and only pick up Caucasian riders.
> 
> So there is no way you can spin that there is a difference. There isn't. It's discrimination.


A very small percentage of African Americans in America are responsible for over 50% of violent crimes.( according to F.B.I. statistics)
Very small percentage.
The black population is the largest victem of black crime.

These statistics only apply to America as far as I know.
We have not done something right here obviously.
The biggest divider is fear.
Unfamiliarity causes fear.

Segregation caused unfamiliarity.

Sexism is segregation.


----------



## MattyMikey

Agree with you.

I've always made it my point to not take the oath of least resistance nor to avoid problems rather than face then head on.

So as my friend FAC has mentioned is let's tackle the underlying issue of the violence.

I agree with that completely.

But by doing this is just avoidance and masking truly fixing the problem. That to me is doing a further injustice to in this case, women.

This new company is essentially pushing things backwards instead of identifying solutions to fix the violence and sexual mishaps.

Let's fix them but at the same time avoid the segregation.


----------



## tohunt4me

MattyMikey said:


> Agree with you.
> 
> I've always made it my point to not take the oath of least resistance nor to avoid problems rather than face then head on.
> 
> So as my friend FAC has mentioned is let's tackle the underlying issue of the violence.
> 
> I agree with that completely.
> 
> But by doing this is just avoidance and masking truly fixing the problem. That to me is doing a further injustice to in this case, women.
> 
> This new company is essentially pushing things backwards instead of identifying solutions to fix the violence and sexual mishaps.
> 
> Let's fix them but at the same time avoid the segregation.


The new company is trying to find a ' "niche"and fill it.
Fear sells.
Perception sells.


----------



## FAC

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why is gender different from race or age?
> 
> I'm SURE a lot of people are much more comfortable with 40-50 year olds driving them than those in their young 20s or 70s.
> I'm SURE a lot of people are much more comfortable with (insert race here) driving them than (insert other race here).
> 
> But, as was perhaps said more in the Chariot thread but brought up here too -- the whole thing is essentially saying 'men are unsafe people' as a whole. It's pretty insulting, to be preemptively labeled as such simply because of how I was born.


UberLaLa answered your question in an earlier post. 


UberLaLa said:


> The problem with your argument (example) is that requesting only a certain color of person implies that the other 'colors' are _not as good _simply based on skin color_._ In the case of this thread, male drivers, for certain ladies, are _NOT as good._ Through history, some males have a bad habit of sticking things where they don't belong, without permission.





UberLaLa said:


> Yet, until we (men) can put a stop to rape, abuse and what-not, please allow the freedom for _safe choice._


----------



## FAC

tohunt4me said:


> P.S. the term " FemiNazi" is a euphemism not referring to racism,but to a militant style of a far flung wing of the feminist movement. Not an actual Nazi, but a militant philosophy as intensely adhered to as a far right wing group.


Didn't know that, I need to download the urban dictionary app! But I disagree. I'm in complete support for both the women rideshare startups and I'm not a FemiNazi. I'm just a female, who accepts all beings regardless of race, religion, and even gender. If you think I'm outspoken on this forum, you should read my FB posts. Especially after a terrorist attack condemning Muslims.

I can speak only for myself. And there have been many times I've been uncomfortable both as a driver and as a passenger with males. (Usually cabbies only one TNC driver gave me the creeps). In the first month of driving, I've had violent drunk pax punch my seat, his friend, and grab me (and call me the c word that rhymes with runt). I've had numerous propositions to be hang banged by groups of male pax. And several comments referencing my chest that completely out of line. I've joked about it later and on this forum but when I'm all alone in a car with these men I feel unsafe! I've had to change my driving strategy. I'm not a morning person so my options are evenings and nights. I refuse to do the lucrative 2am downtown pickups. Indeed I refuse to pickup after 9pm downtown. Then consider the statistics of sexual and violent assults conducted by male TNC drivers (ok one incident was two male pax attacking a female pax on a pool ride). I have grounds to feel unsafe. This has affected me personally in more ways than one. I'm not saying ALL men are this way. Not even saying MOST men are. It just takes one, and one is one too many.


----------



## FAC

tohunt4me said:


> LYFT started with women only drivers.
> The "PINK MOUSTACHE" did not deter men.( San Francisco)
> 
> In my hometown,there was a group of Lesbian women,pulling straight women out of bars. They would buy them shots sometimes drug them.
> 
> The bartender's thought nothing wrong of women " helping out" an intoxicated woman . . .
> They were very successful.
> 
> There was also a daughter of a M.C. club president,who would beat strippers for extortion " protection" money.
> 
> Women DO abuse other women . . .


Yes they do. Women can be very very cruel and abusive. Probably in ways men never dreamed of. But this thread is strictly regarding women driving women drivers and why there is a need for it. Not about women abusing women in general or men abusing women in general.


----------



## FAC

MattyMikey said:


> Agree with you.
> 
> I've always made it my point to not take the oath of least resistance nor to avoid problems rather than face then head on.
> 
> So as my friend FAC has mentioned is let's tackle the underlying issue of the violence.
> 
> I agree with that completely.
> 
> But by doing this is just avoidance and masking truly fixing the problem. That to me is doing a further injustice to in this case, women.
> 
> This new company is essentially pushing things backwards instead of identifying solutions to fix the violence and sexual mishaps.
> 
> Let's fix them but at the same time avoid the segregation.


MattyMikey i agree completely with you that better vetting must be done. I don't understand why Uber and Lyft refuse to take the extra step of fingerprints as part of their background check. I also think they should increase their prices rather than lower them. I will only drive select now and i think that is still too cheap. We have a better product than cabs (or at least the cabs in Denver) there is nothing wrong with competing fairly with them with fares. And background checks. Unfortunately that only solves half of the equation. Women drivers should be able to drive when and where they want. But that's not the case if we want to stay safe.

Yes I agree a panic button would be awesome. For now I got "Siri, dial 911" once you say that the line is connected and even if disconnected they got your number and will call back. I used to have a quick dial on my old Bluetooth but the device died.

I wish we lived in a utopian world. A world that you can be who you are without any prejudice. But we don't.

tohunt4me, yes they are filling a niche market. If you want to call me a sexist, for supporting the service fine. I'll admit to being a sexists in this situation only. For now it's a safer alternative to what is available. Is it perfect? No does it discriminate? Yes. Is there a need for it? Absolutely! Unfortunately I became a statistic at a young age. And 23 yrs later, I have seen very little improvement in our culture or our courts. Will a women only rideshare service fix the problem? No. It's a band aid. But it does bring to focus that status quo isn't working. Has much changed since Ferguson? Not immediately. It unfortunately took other innocent black lives for action to be taken. Is it fixed? I doubt it. Is it better, I hope so. But I'm not a young black male. So I can't speak for them. I can only speak from a woman's perspective. I believe today there is a need for such a service. I hope it's successful enough to come to Colorado. Hopefully I'm out of school by then, but will likely continue to drive after school and start in my new career. I really do love driving. I just wish we lived in a safer world.


----------



## FAC

tohunt4me said:


> I don't think it is possible to put an end to the activities of a percentage of men who create a desire for this service.
> 
> If I could ,I would surely be a celebrated Nobel Prize winner.


Never ever underestimate the power you have to make a positive change in this world. We all have it inside us. It's just so easy to go negative. We live in a victim conscious world. Nothing is more sexy, more awesome than a man or woman having the courage to take a stand to make a positive change in this world. And it doesn't take much. As drivers we effect (or affect) everyone we drive in one way or another. Another Uber Driver, need grammar lesson here...is it effect or affect?

By being a good guy, you give permission for the next guy you meet to be a good guy. And so on. Imagine Gandhi. He was just a man. No different than any one else. He took a stand and made a difference. It's in each and everyone of us to do so. It's just not always easy


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

FAC said:


> Didn't know that, I need to download the urban dictionary app! But I disagree. I'm in complete support for both the women rideshare startups and I'm not a FemiNazi. I'm just a female, who accepts all beings regardless of race, religion, and even gender. If you think I'm outspoken on this forum, you should read my FB posts. Especially after a terrorist attack condemning Muslims.
> 
> I can speak only for myself. And there have been many times I've been uncomfortable both as a driver and as a passenger with males. (Usually cabbies only one TNC driver gave me the creeps). In the first month of driving, I've had violent drunk pax punch my seat, his friend, and grab me (and call me the c word that rhymes with runt). I've had numerous propositions to be hang banged by groups of male pax. And several comments referencing my chest that completely out of line. I've joked about it later and on this forum but when I'm all alone in a car with these men I feel unsafe! I've had to change my driving strategy. I'm not a morning person so my options are evenings and nights. I refuse to do the lucrative 2am downtown pickups. Indeed I refuse to pickup after 9pm downtown. Then consider the statistics of sexual and violent assults conducted by male TNC drivers (ok one incident was two male pax attacking a female pax on a pool ride). I have grounds to feel unsafe. This has affected me personally in more ways than one. I'm not saying ALL men are this way. Not even saying MOST men are. It just takes one, and one is one too many.


I'm sick of the "not all men" BS myself.


----------



## Fireguy50

uber fool said:


> Maybe they should start an all white male rideshare
> Also an all black rideshare
> An all Muslim rideshare
> An all christian ride share
> ect you get the picture
> Men,Uber,Lyft should slap these idiots with a nasty discrimination law suit


Sounds like all the new dating sites!
J date 
Our time
Black people meet
Farmers only
Cougar Life


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Sounds like all the new dating sites!
> J date
> Our time
> Black people meet
> Farmers only
> Cougar Life


Don't knock Cougar Life (if that's a real dating services) might need it someday.


----------



## Fireguy50

Why not the others?
You don't want an elderly Jewish African farmer?
Could be the unicorn of minorities!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

FAC said:


> As drivers we effect (or affect) everyone we drive in one way or another. Another Uber Driver, need grammar lesson here...is it effect or affect?


Uber has adversely affected the cab drivers in San Francisco.

In San Francisco, Uber has effected a change in the way in which people summon and pay for their transportation.

Thus, the word that you want, FAC, would be "affect".


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Why not the others?
> You don't want an elderly Jewish African farmer?
> Could be the unicorn of minorities!


Rancher maybe but farmers don't do it for me. They wake up too early in the morning.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

FAC said:


> I admit it's a sexist organization but not a racist Nazi organization. Perhaps you ask yourself why would a company like this risk the money to start up? Filling an unmet need is a basic tenant of business. What need does it serve? Why would anyone use it? I might suggest it's because men tend to commit more sexual and violent assaults than women. The courts (aka lawyers) then turn men into the victim and make women out to be ****s who deserve it. That's why 65% of sexual assaults against women go unreported. Yes men get raped too, but 79% of the time it's a gay or transgender male who is the victim.
> 
> Based on results, there is an unmet need being met for this service. And rather than acknowledged yeah there is a problem, you guys have your panties in a wad and complain it's sexists.
> 
> Well women are tired of the sexist remarks you give us, the sexual and violent assults, the kidnappings, and making us feel uncomfortable. So now you know how it feels.
> 
> Rather than attacking this organization why not shift your energy to help other men who have a need to assault women from doing so!


You are an ENDLESS broken record. Same point, same point, same point. Do you think I can't show how statistically minorities commit more crimes than whites? That they commit more violent crimes? It's the same old crud. Females for females are just as discriminatory as race based.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Getting a bit psychological here.
Is it that those people "statistically" tend to do xyz more 

Or is it that they're told that, and they're looked as to doing, and then they're like f it, if that's what I'm suppose to do (Eric moment if anyone's watched the new Xman) then imma do it.

Because there's theories of the blank slate
Theories of inherent genes 

But I believe a lot of it is condition and society


----------



## FAC

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You are an ENDLESS broken record. Same point, same point, same point. Do you think I can't show how statistically minorities commit more crimes than whites? That they commit more violent crimes? It's the same old crud. Females for females are just as discriminatory as race based.


But I'm not talking crimes in general. I'm specially talking about TNC drivers. Not even taxi cabs. Gender discrimination is not the same as race discrimination. See Jane Go is ope to all ethnicities.

I think it's useless debating this matter anymore. Because there will be some male or a group of them will make sure it fails before it even starts. Hell, even some of the forum members said they will do what they can to shut it down. I'm almost amused by it. It just goes to show how many men are bullies out there and will do whatever means it takes to ensure they get their way.


----------



## peppergrl

mehh said:


> Thanks for your words
> I've been looking into some EMT schools. I'll see how that goes if I decide to do so. Yes, I have my day job, sales for a big cellphone company. Now I'm starting to dislike it. I realize only I can change that, thanks everyone for the little push


Be sure to use the EMT job as a bridge to something else. Medicare is cracking down on many companies and many are going out of business(a lot are shady too). The better companies pay low to minimum wage. The one good thing is that you can quickly go to another company. Also, I'm much older the I look and will transfer to a 4 year. One day...with hope to a PA program. Keep trying missy. If you need some emotional support...feel free to message me. Advice: Best to start school asap. BTW I went to Cal Institute of Emt. Great school!


----------



## uberestimator

It is really appreciable. 

From: Uber Estimator


----------



## Faretoall

FAC said:


> But I'm not talking crimes in general. I'm specially talking about TNC drivers. Not even taxi cabs. Gender discrimination is not the same as race discrimination. See Jane Go is ope to all ethnicities.
> 
> I think it's useless debating this matter anymore. Because there will be some male or a group of them will make sure it fails before it even starts. Hell, even some of the forum members said they will do what they can to shut it down. I'm almost amused by it. It just goes to show how many men are bullies out there and will do whatever means it takes to ensure they get their way.


It's absolutely illegal and should be shut down. Feminist "bullies"would be screaming if a "male only" service tried to open.


----------



## FAC

Faretoall said:


> It's absolutely illegal and should be shut down. Feminist "bullies"would be screaming if a "male only" service tried to open.


You're right. Women don't deserve a safer alternative.


----------



## crazytrain00

Virtually everything posted in favor of this idea demonstrates clearly, to anyone not shrouded in third wave feminist ideology, exactly what is wrong with third wave feminist ideology. It is patently discriminatory, though I don't care and wouldn't do anything to try to shut it down. It will shut itself down because the real market desire for this is likely less than 0.01% of the current TNC market, so the prices would have to be exorbitant to get anywhere near profitability.

Beyond that, the fact that you can't connect the dots between blatant racial discrimination and blatant sexual discrimination is alarming. You're only seeing the sexual discrimination at its infancy relative to what you're accustomed to seeing with racial discrimination. If men were to idly give up their overall physical superiority, then how long would it be before the oh-so benign and frail lil' ol' female, whose brains seem to come built-in with bits of psychopathy, begins to demoralize and brutalize a newly physically inferior class of males, if for no other reason than a perceived need for revenge?

The black slave was by no means physically inferior, but they were subdued nonetheless. Can you look long enough down the road to see where it could go if we legalized just a little bit of your idle friendly discrimination?

Of course, you could simply admit that women are in need of special protections because of their overall physical differences that put them at a considerable disadvantage to men. That would require a dissolution of the absolute equals idea though, and that'll also never happen with the current state of affairs.


----------



## FAC

crazytrain00 said:


> Virtually everything posted in favor of this idea demonstrates clearly, to anyone not shrouded in third wave feminist ideology, exactly what is wrong with third wave feminist ideology. It is patently discriminatory, though I don't care and wouldn't do anything to try to shut it down. It will shut itself down because the real market desire for this is likely less than 0.01% of the current TNC market, so the prices would have to be exorbitant to get anywhere near profitability.
> 
> Beyond that, the fact that you can't connect the dots between blatant racial discrimination and blatant sexual discrimination is alarming. You're only seeing the sexual discrimination at its infancy relative to what you're accustomed to seeing with racial discrimination. If men were to idly give up their overall physical superiority, then how long would it be before the oh-so benign and frail lil' ol' female, whose brains seem to come built-in with bits of psychopathy, begins to demoralize and brutalize a newly physically inferior class of males, if for no other reason than a perceived need for revenge?
> 
> The black slave was by no means physically inferior, but they were subdued nonetheless. Can you look long enough down the road to see where it could go if we legalized just a little bit of your idle friendly discrimination?
> 
> Of course, you could simply admit that women are in need of special protections because of their overall physical differences that put them at a considerable disadvantage to men. That would require a dissolution of the absolute equals idea though, and that'll also never happen with the current state of affairs.


You're right. I've stated my position and I'm done debating this issue with anyone. Most drivers and forum members are male. So of course you'd be against it. Fine. You all are right! BTW, have you considered the possibility that I don't have to be wrong for you being right?

What I find so upsetting and disturbing is UP is supposed to be a friendly forum to support other drivers...and also to engage in friendly debates. i shared my position on this subject only to be personally attacked in such rude and mean responses by you guys over and over. The verbal attacks have been so cruel that at least five times the moderators deleted the posts attacking me.

The irony is amusing. If you don't get the irony in this, you never will and it's not worth explaining or debating any further.


----------



## observer

I was watching this










And it reminded me of this thread.


----------



## Fireguy50

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber has adversely affected the cab drivers in San Francisco.
> 
> In San Francisco, Uber has effected a change in the way in which people summon and pay for their transportation.
> 
> Thus, the word that you want, FAC, would be "affect".


Huh? I've always hated affect, never sounds or looks correct.
But I'm just a dumb driver


----------



## Faretoall

UberLaLa said:


> I have no idea...


They care because they lose income while being discrimated against because of their gender. Male drivers may prefer to drive female passengers too.


----------



## UberLaLa

Faretoall said:


> They care because they lose income while being discrimated against because of their gender. Male drivers may prefer to drive female passengers too.


Well duh....but that isn't quite the point here. And, welcome to UP.net


----------



## JulieM678

Seems to me the answer is simply to work with the app & wait til a female driver becomes available. 

I would NEVER See Jane Go. I'm too busy picking up male passengers & making a pant load of money off them. 

Eye roll.


----------



## Faretoall

The point is that this Company is discriminating in their hiring based on sex and that's illegal. 
I hope every Southern California male driver applicant tries to apply, and when denied, files an EEOC complaint against Seejanego.


----------



## HotSniper

WHO CARES!!!!


----------



## JulieM678

UberLaLa said:


> I still believe that women should have an option to select male or female driver, ....


What a simple solution!! Could it be?...
Face palm.!


----------



## WeirdBob

HotSniper said:


> WHO CARES!!!!


You replied in the post, so obviously you, for one!


----------



## tohunt4me

Faretoall said:


> The point is that this Company is discriminating in their hiring based on sex and that's illegal.
> I hope every Southern California male driver applicant tries to apply, and when denied, files an EEOC complaint against Seejanego.


Class action lawsuit.


----------

